# Bill Maher insults Tebow



## kyzr

Maher crossed the line again by trashing Tebow and Christian beliefs

The coxucker should have said it about Mohammed instead.

Anyway, lets see if anyone supports Maher's degenerate trash talk. 

Bill Maher on Tim Tebow: Effed by Jesus! - The Hollywood Gossip


----------



## PredFan

kyzr said:


> Maher crossed the line again by trashing Tebow and Christian beliefs
> 
> The coxucker should have said it about Mohammed instead.
> 
> Anyway, lets see if anyone supports Maher's degenerate trash talk.
> 
> Bill Maher on Tim Tebow: Effed by Jesus! - The Hollywood Gossip



Not going to see it. I will never ever waste an second of my life on that unfunny and untalented scumbag.


----------



## DontBeStupid

kyzr said:


> Maher crossed the line again by trashing Tebow and Christian beliefs
> 
> The coxucker should have said it about Mohammed instead.
> 
> Anyway, lets see if anyone supports Maher's degenerate trash talk.
> 
> Bill Maher on Tim Tebow: Effed by Jesus! - The Hollywood Gossip



I see nothing wrong with this.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

kyzr said:


> Maher crossed the line again by trashing Tebow and Christian beliefs
> 
> The coxucker should have said it about Mohammed instead.
> 
> Anyway, lets see if anyone supports Maher's degenerate trash talk.
> 
> Bill Maher on Tim Tebow: Effed by Jesus! - The Hollywood Gossip



ME!!

I support Bill Maher's "trash talk". 

Dang it, he's on hiatus right now so we're in severe Maher withdrawal. 

As for Tebow ... 

I'm a lot more concerned that one of the passengers of the Pub/Bag Candidate Clown Car compared himself to Tebow. 

Yes, its true that THAT particular "candidate" doesn't even register on an intelligence test but still - Tebow is an overpaid player of a child's game. The idiot, Perry, who compared himself to that player of children's games is running for Leader Of The Free World. 

Why does the right wing have such low standards that they would even consider some bozo who almost flunked animal husbandry and doesn't know the most basic facts he needs?

What next? A candidate who wants to raise taxes on the working class by 35% AND doesn't even know if Libya was a blond or brunette?


----------



## Ravi

kyzr said:


> Maher crossed the line again by trashing Tebow and Christian beliefs
> 
> The coxucker should have said it about Mohammed instead.
> 
> Anyway, lets see if anyone supports Maher's degenerate trash talk.
> 
> Bill Maher on Tim Tebow: Effed by Jesus! - The Hollywood Gossip


Well, he did eff Tebow, didn't he?

If Jesus gets credit for his success doesn't he also get credit for his failure?

Somehow I doubt Timmy is as butthurt as you are, though.


----------



## KissMy

Some Call for HBO Boycott in Wake of Bill Maher's Derisive Tweet About Tim Tebow


----------



## Luddly Neddite

> [Bill Maher] should have said it about Mohammed instead.



Uh, Muhammad wasn't a Christian. 

Duhh.

BUT -

Why do you object to what Maher said? In our country, we respect that other people's religious beliefs can be different from our own. Why golly gee, we have even gone to war for that very principle. 

Why are you against the First Amendment?


----------



## Sherry

Attention is attention, even if it's negative...and little Billy craves it.


----------



## Ravi

Sherry said:


> Attention is attention, even if it's negative...and little Billy craves it.



Did you mean Timmy?


----------



## Sherry

Ravi said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Attention is attention, even if it's negative...and little Billy craves it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you mean Timmy?
Click to expand...


Nope.


----------



## Ravi

Sherry said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Attention is attention, even if it's negative...and little Billy craves it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you mean Timmy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.
Click to expand...


I think they both crave it and need it.


----------



## Sherry

Ravi said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you mean Timmy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think they both crave it and need it.
Click to expand...


Perhaps, but Maher is comfortable with intentionally making people uncomfortable...it's become his trademark, and he's not ashamed of it.


----------



## WillowTree

Ravi said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Attention is attention, even if it's negative...and little Billy craves it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you mean Timmy?
Click to expand...


no, we mean ravi.


----------



## Mustang

kyzr said:


> Maher crossed the line again by trashing Tebow and Christian beliefs
> 
> The coxucker should have said it about Mohammed instead.
> 
> Anyway, lets see if anyone supports Maher's degenerate trash talk.
> 
> Bill Maher on Tim Tebow: Effed by Jesus! - The Hollywood Gossip



Oh, the humanity!!!


----------



## paperview

Sherry said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they both crave it and need it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps, but Maher is comfortable with intentionally making people uncomfortable...it's become his trademark, and he's not ashamed of it.
Click to expand...

So?


----------



## Ravi

Sherry said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they both crave it and need it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps, but Maher is comfortable with intentionally making people uncomfortable...it's become his trademark, and he's not ashamed of it.
Click to expand...

The Libertarian Rush. I won't lose any sleep over it.

I still have to give Tebow points for following his beliefs.


----------



## kyzr

luddly.neddite said:


> [Bill Maher] should have said it about Mohammed instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, Muhammad wasn't a Christian. Duhh. BUT -
> 
> Why do you object to what Maher said? In our country, we respect that other people's religious beliefs can be different from our own. Why golly gee, we have even gone to war for that very principle.   Why are you against the First Amendment?
Click to expand...


If Maher would have said something similar against Mohammed some SN would behead the little coxucker.  Just because the 1st Amendment allows free speech, as you say above, he should respect the religious beliefs of others. 

Your argument is conflicted, either we should respect religions or not.  I don't think hiding behind the 1st Amendment applies in these disrespectful cases.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

Maher is a political entertainer.  We should stifle comedic art forms?


----------



## Oddball

Maher is the fucking scum of the Earth, and hasn't even been marginally amusing since he left Comedy Central.

At least Tebow can manage to hold my attention for a few minutes at a time.


----------



## Zoom

paperview said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think they both crave it and need it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps, but Maher is comfortable with intentionally making people uncomfortable...it's become his trademark, and he's not ashamed of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So?
Click to expand...


Bill Maher insults Tebow


----------



## Political Junky

As if Jesus prefers Tebow over anyone else...let alone who wins a fucking game.


----------



## Oddball

Ravi said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think they both crave it and need it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps, but Maher is comfortable with intentionally making people uncomfortable...it's become his trademark, and he's not ashamed of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Libertarian Rush. I won't lose any sleep over it.
> 
> I still have to give Tebow points for following his beliefs.
Click to expand...

Calling Maher a libertarian is like claiming Mussolini was just a grumpy old man who needed a hobby.


----------



## Sherry

paperview said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think they both crave it and need it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps, but Maher is comfortable with intentionally making people uncomfortable...it's become his trademark, and he's not ashamed of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So?
Click to expand...


Does my observation confuse you??


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

> Maher crossed the line again by trashing Tebow and Christian beliefs.



What line is that? 

Such pathetic whining from the right, jeez



> If Maher would have said something similar against Mohammed some SN would behead the little coxucker. Just because the 1st Amendment allows free speech, as you say above, he should respect the religious beliefs of others.



Nonsense. 

The First Amendment has nothing to do with private speech, it addresses only the  states effort to preempt free speech. No one can be compelled to respect the religious beliefs of others. 



> Your argument is conflicted, either we should respect religions or not. I don't think hiding behind the 1st Amendment applies in these disrespectful cases.


Wrong again. 

The First Amendment was designed exactly for cases such as this. 



> some SN



And how do you think this effects the credibility of your argument. 



> Maher is a political entertainer. We should stifle comedic art forms?



According to social conservatives, yes.


----------



## Clementine

Maher has no class, which is why I refuse to listen to him.   Saying something completely nasty is the only way the loser will get in the news, so he'll keep doing stuff like this.     He would rather be known for showing his ass that to face the fact that he's irrevelent.


----------



## Unkotare

PredFan said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maher crossed the line again by trashing Tebow and Christian beliefs
> 
> The coxucker should have said it about Mohammed instead.
> 
> Anyway, lets see if anyone supports Maher's degenerate trash talk.
> 
> Bill Maher on Tim Tebow: Effed by Jesus! - The Hollywood Gossip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not going to see it. I will never ever waste an second of my life on that unfunny and untalented scumbag.
Click to expand...



You're right. That talentless little fucking weasel isn't worth a second of the attention he so clearly craves.


----------



## Political Junky

Clementine said:


> Maher has no class, which is why I refuse to listen to him.   Saying something completely nasty is the only way the loser will get in the news, so he'll keep doing stuff like this.     He would rather be known for showing his ass that to face the fact that he's irrevelent.


All conservatives are so classy, right?


----------



## WillowTree

Oddball said:


> Maher is the fucking scum of the Earth, and hasn't even been marginally amusing since he left Comedy Central.
> 
> At least Tebow can manage to hold my attention for a few minutes at a time.



didn't his un American ass get fired for some bullshit he said post 9-11?


----------



## Meister

I don't listen to Maher.  Until he can vote on bills and help make policy, he will stay that way.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

kyzr said:


> Your argument is conflicted, either we should respect religions or not.  I don't think hiding behind the 1st Amendment applies in these disrespectful cases.



Well, it does apply.  If you don't like what he said, don't watch his show.  This is how the market works.  If he turns off enough people they'll stop watching, thus he'll lose advertisers, thus he'll lose his show.

Unpopular speech is precisely one of the reasons the First Amendment exists.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

DontBeStupid said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maher crossed the line again by trashing Tebow and Christian beliefs
> 
> The coxucker should have said it about Mohammed instead.
> 
> Anyway, lets see if anyone supports Maher's degenerate trash talk.
> 
> Bill Maher on Tim Tebow: Effed by Jesus! - The Hollywood Gossip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see nothing wrong with this.
Click to expand...


Of course you don't.


----------



## francoHFW

He said the 9/11 bombers weren't cowards...they might be nuts, but not cowards. I love Bill Maher.

Tebow I like but he made a mistake doing an anti-abortion ad for the superbowl if he didn't want to be alightning rod, and like Bob Beckel I'm not for Jesus on foootball jerseys etc etc....should be more private, less commercial.

How 'bout those Bills?! The City of No Illusions strikes back! LOL


----------



## Baruch Menachem

Unless he is selling nuclear secrets to the Iranians, or giving range assistance to the Nork artillery, it really doesn't matter what he says.

You don't watch, it goes off the air.   that simple


----------



## Cuyo

lol, Maher sure gets under your guys' skin.

Tebow's a twatwaffle.  He's going to make an easy target until he goes away. Get over it!


----------



## timerider

Say what ever you want.. Just remember we have courts and slander is quite a liable.
Oh, Fuck u Bill.. You closet Queen.

His nose makes Jimmy Darantes look small...... and he often shoves it up many asses.
Sooner or later he'll be one sorry little man.


----------



## francoHFW

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


haters!


----------



## Oldstyle

Maher's an effete poser that thinks everyone not living on one of the Coasts is an illiterate unworthy of having an opinion.  What's embarrassing is that he has a show where he discusses politics, economics, and social issues, yet he's one of the more ignorant people ABOUT those subjects that I've ever seen.  Giving "him" a show of his own is like giving TM a show of her own.


----------



## xotoxi

kyzr said:


> Maher crossed the line again by trashing Tebow and Christian beliefs



"Maher crossed the line again" would imply that at some point he returned onto _this _side of the line, which I don't think has happened.


----------



## Conservative

Ravi said:


> If Jesus gets credit for his success doesn't he also get credit for his failure?
> 
> Somehow I doubt Timmy is as butthurt as you are, though.



Tebow has come out and said publicly that God has probably got more important things to do than worry about his football games.

You're probably right on that second statement


----------



## Conservative

francoHFW said:


> He said the 9/11 bombers weren't cowards...they might be nuts, but not cowards. I love Bill Maher.
> 
> *Tebow I like but he made a mistake doing an anti-abortion ad for the superbowl* if he didn't want to be alightning rod, and like Bob Beckel I'm not for Jesus on foootball jerseys etc etc....should be more private, less commercial.
> 
> How 'bout those Bills?! The City of No Illusions strikes back! LOL



So, you like people until they disagree with your beliefs, then you don't like them anymore. got it.


----------



## timerider

Does it really matter........ Bill would be selling shoes if not for guys like TW.
He's a fucking loser. Think about this.. He has Barney Frank on the show and respects him.
What's wrong with that picture?

I think he's gay..... Yeah, Bill the closet cock sucker.


----------



## Inthemiddle

kyzr said:


> Maher crossed the line again by trashing Tebow and Christian beliefs
> 
> The coxucker should have said it about Mohammed instead.



This can't be fucking serious.  Oh wait, it can be.  I forgot to factor in your flaming stupidity.


----------



## geauxtohell

kyzr said:


> Maher crossed the line again by trashing Tebow and Christian beliefs
> 
> The coxucker should have said it about Mohammed instead.
> 
> Anyway, lets see if anyone supports Maher's degenerate trash talk.
> 
> Bill Maher on Tim Tebow: Effed by Jesus! - The Hollywood Gossip



I support the notion that no one is above being insulted.

Even if they pray the way I do.


----------



## oreo

kyzr said:


> Maher crossed the line again by trashing Tebow and Christian beliefs
> 
> The coxucker should have said it about Mohammed instead.
> 
> Anyway, lets see if anyone supports Maher's degenerate trash talk.
> 
> Bill Maher on Tim Tebow: Effed by Jesus! - The Hollywood Gossip




If you don't like what Maher has to say--turn the channel.  I can't stomach him so I never watch him.


----------



## auditor0007

DontBeStupid said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maher crossed the line again by trashing Tebow and Christian beliefs
> 
> The coxucker should have said it about Mohammed instead.
> 
> Anyway, lets see if anyone supports Maher's degenerate trash talk.
> 
> Bill Maher on Tim Tebow: Effed by Jesus! - The Hollywood Gossip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see nothing wrong with this.
Click to expand...


Insulting any religion just for the purpose of insulting it is just stupid, and pretty mean spirited.  It's as bad as those from Westboro Baptist Church saying you are going to Hell for whatever reason.  Bottom line is if it sells, I guess it's okay.  But not in my book, so I won't patronize the scumbag.  I have no issue with him being an atheist, but just like atheists don't like having religion shoved down their throats, I don't think most Christians or anyone of any religious belief wanting Bill Maher shoving his atheistic beliefs down their throat.


----------



## Inthemiddle

kyzr said:


> Just because the 1st Amendment allows free speech, as you say above, he should respect the religious beliefs of others.



Yeah, because you advocating negative things being said about the prophet of Islam really meets that standard.


----------



## auditor0007

KissMy said:


> Some Call for HBO Boycott in Wake of Bill Maher's Derisive Tweet About Tim Tebow



And so they should if they are offended.  People do have the power to influence things through their actions, and boycotting can be very persuasive.


----------



## tinydancer

luddly.neddite said:


> [Bill Maher] should have said it about Mohammed instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, Muhammad wasn't a Christian.
> 
> Duhh.
> 
> BUT -
> 
> Why do you object to what Maher said? In our country, we respect that other people's religious beliefs can be different from our own. Why golly gee, we have even gone to war for that very principle.
> 
> Why are you against the First Amendment?
Click to expand...


Jesus is a prophet in Islam. He is respected. Jesus is admired in the true faith.


----------



## geauxtohell

I am outraged that a comedian would crack a joke!

Just outraged, I tell you!


----------



## Synthaholic

KissMy said:


> Some Call for HBO Boycott in Wake of Bill Maher's Derisive Tweet About Tim Tebow


Some voted for Christine O'Donnell, too.


----------



## Synthaholic

Sherry said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they both crave it and need it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps, but Maher is comfortable with intentionally making people uncomfortable...it's become his trademark, and he's not ashamed of it.
Click to expand...

One of the hallmarks of an effective voice for change.


----------



## Synthaholic

timerider said:


> Does it really matter........ Bill would be selling shoes if not for guys like TW.
> He's a fucking loser. Think about this.. He has Barney Frank on the show and respects him.
> What's wrong with that picture?
> 
> I think he's gay..... Yeah, Bill the closet cock sucker.


Did 'The T' invite you here?


----------



## tinydancer

I think when a lot of people want to bash faith especially Christianity these days, the bloody idiots don't realize how Jesus is revered as Moses is as well in the faith of Islam. 

So these fools thinking that they are slagging Christianity or Judaism to gain some sort of bizarre "creds" in Islam miss the point that Jesus and Moses are truly respected as prophets in Islam.


----------



## auditor0007

Kiki Cannoli said:


> Maher is a political entertainer.  We should stifle comedic art forms?



Here is how it works.  If you support Maher and think he is worth watching, then watch him.  If you don't and you want HBO to fire him, boycott the show, boycott HBO, and boycott any company that advertises on his show.  Guess what?  If the boycott is effective, he will be gone.  He can say whatever he wants, but if it don't sell, well then I guess he should shut up.  If it continues to sell, then let him have at it.  The only worry I have is that letting him win just shows how far we have fallen as a country.  

We have lost respect for just about everything.  Look at the way we treat the presidency.  If we don't like the person who has been elected POTUS, we talk down about him as much as possible.  It goes well beyond trying to stop him from being re-elected.  It becomes vile.  When I was a kid, my parents made me listen whenever President Nixon was on television.  He was an important man and he was our President.  Even though my parents did not vote for him or like him, they still had respect for him, and made me listen.  I was only five or six years old at the time.


----------



## Conservative

tinydancer said:


> I think when a lot of people want to bash faith especially Christianity these days, the bloody idiots don't realize how Jesus is revered as Moses is as well in the faith of Islam.
> 
> So these fools thinking that they are slagging Christianity or Judaism to gain some sort of bizarre "creds" in Islam miss the point that Jesus and Moses are truly respected as prophets in Islam.



excellent post. Jesus is considered a 'great prophet' in Islam.


----------



## auditor0007

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Maher crossed the line again by trashing Tebow and Christian beliefs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What line is that?
> 
> Such pathetic whining from the right, jeez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Maher would have said something similar against Mohammed some SN would behead the little coxucker. Just because the 1st Amendment allows free speech, as you say above, he should respect the religious beliefs of others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense.
> 
> The First Amendment has nothing to do with private speech, it addresses only the  states effort to preempt free speech. No one can be compelled to respect the religious beliefs of others.
> 
> 
> Wrong again.
> 
> The First Amendment was designed exactly for cases such as this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some SN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And how do you think this effects the credibility of your argument.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maher is a political entertainer. We should stifle comedic art forms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to social conservatives, yes.
Click to expand...


You have all the right talking points, yet you are wrong on this one.  It all has to do with respect.  Bill Maher respects no one, and that is the problem.  He is a disease.  It has nothing to do with his right to say things.  It has to do with showing some decency and respect to others, something that so many of us have seemed to have lost.

The worst thing about all of this is that it wasn't even funny.


----------



## auditor0007

Political Junky said:


> Clementine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maher has no class, which is why I refuse to listen to him.   Saying something completely nasty is the only way the loser will get in the news, so he'll keep doing stuff like this.     He would rather be known for showing his ass that to face the fact that he's irrevelent.
> 
> 
> 
> All conservatives are so classy, right?
Click to expand...


I'm not certain why this seems to be a conservative / liberal debate.  Not all conservatives are Christians and not all liberals are atheists.


----------



## tinydancer

Synthaholic said:


> timerider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does it really matter........ Bill would be selling shoes if not for guys like TW.
> He's a fucking loser. Think about this.. He has Barney Frank on the show and respects him.
> What's wrong with that picture?
> 
> I think he's gay..... Yeah, Bill the closet cock sucker.
> 
> 
> 
> Did 'The T' invite you here?
Click to expand...


I thought Bill kept beating up his black girlfreind. Wasn't that the deal?


----------



## francoHFW

Conservative said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> He said the 9/11 bombers weren't cowards...they might be nuts, but not cowards. I love Bill Maher.
> 
> *Tebow I like but he made a mistake doing an anti-abortion ad for the superbowl* if he didn't want to be alightning rod, and like Bob Beckel I'm not for Jesus on foootball jerseys etc etc....should be more private, less commercial.
> 
> How 'bout those Bills?! The City of No Illusions strikes back! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you like people until they disagree with your beliefs, then you don't like them anymore. got it.
Click to expand...


Most of my friends are pub dupes, and I STILL like Tebow, Angry white men are haters, no me mon. lol


----------



## Lakhota

Freedom of speech is protected in the First Amendment of the Bill of Rights and is guaranteed to all Americans - including Bill Maher.


----------



## auditor0007

Lakhota said:


> Freedom of speech is protected in the First Amendment of the Bill of Rights and is guaranteed to all Americans - including Bill Maher.



Nobody suggested he should be charged with a crime.


----------



## tinydancer

Conservative said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think when a lot of people want to bash faith especially Christianity these days, the bloody idiots don't realize how Jesus is revered as Moses is as well in the faith of Islam.
> 
> So these fools thinking that they are slagging Christianity or Judaism to gain some sort of bizarre "creds" in Islam miss the point that Jesus and Moses are truly respected as prophets in Islam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excellent post. Jesus is considered a 'great prophet' in Islam.
Click to expand...


Thank you. And I mean it sincerely. I'm from the land of the "Little Mosque on the Prairie".Oh and a whole batch of newfs

If people aren't evil I'm going to let the big guy sort it out. This is not easy. I've read the big book back and forth over three times. Each time the Holy Spirit takes you in a different direction. 

Like directors cut. But with the bible and without DeMille.


----------



## Oscar Wao

Bill Maher has the right to say what he wants on his show, but there is also something called the free market, which gives US, as participants in the system, the right to keep Bill Maher on the air or work so that he is taken off the air (lower ratings).


----------



## Lakhota

auditor0007 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Freedom of speech is protected in the First Amendment of the Bill of Rights and is guaranteed to all Americans - including Bill Maher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody suggested he should be charged with a crime.
Click to expand...


So what's the problem?


----------



## Unkotare

If that fugly, talentless little loser were bred with Janeane Garofalo, they would produce the ugliest, most talentless and stupid human beings ever conceived.


----------



## Lakhota

Unkotare said:


> If that fugly, talentless little loser were bred with Janeane Garofalo, they would produce the ugliest, most talentless and stupid human beings ever conceived.



In other words, you disagree with their political philosophy.


----------



## Unkotare

Lakhota said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that fugly, talentless little loser were bred with Janeane Garofalo, they would produce the ugliest, most talentless and stupid human beings ever conceived.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, you disagree with their political philosophy.
Click to expand...



In other words, they are vile, useless pieces of human filth like YOU.


----------



## Lakhota

Unkotare said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that fugly, talentless little loser were bred with Janeane Garofalo, they would produce the ugliest, most talentless and stupid human beings ever conceived.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, you disagree with their political philosophy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, they are vile, useless pieces of human filth like YOU.
Click to expand...


Do you personally attack everyone you disagree with?  I just negged you for attacking me.


----------



## Unkotare

Lakhota said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, you disagree with their political philosophy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, they are vile, useless pieces of human filth like YOU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you personally attack everyone you disagree with?  I just negged you for attacking me.
Click to expand...



Are you personally always an idiot? Fuck you and your neg rep, bitch.


----------



## Lakhota

Aw, another phony little christian...


----------



## Unkotare

Why are you trying to bring religion into this discussion and where have I proclaimed any affiliation, you fucking moron?


----------



## Coastal Nole.

look, Tebow is A UF Gator, he has brought this all on himself. I wish he wold be made fun of more. 


GO NOLES!!!!! >>>--------;;;------------------->


----------



## Ravi

Oddball said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps, but Maher is comfortable with intentionally making people uncomfortable...it's become his trademark, and he's not ashamed of it.
> 
> 
> 
> The Libertarian Rush. I won't lose any sleep over it.
> 
> I still have to give Tebow points for following his beliefs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Calling Maher a libertarian is like claiming Mussolini was just a grumpy old man who needed a hobby.
Click to expand...

Wait, I thought you were the grumpy old man that needs a hobby.


----------



## strollingbones

no ravi oddball is a grumpy old man pretending to be young....i just love it when he refers to me as old....but i am not but a few years older than he.....something i am sure he likes to forget....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZbIcfFD30Ms]FREDDIE MERCURY: The Great Pretender - YouTube[/ame]


he was a dick when he got here from hannity and nothing about him has changed but his name.....


----------



## Two Thumbs

kyzr said:


> Maher crossed the line again by trashing Tebow and Christian beliefs
> 
> The coxucker should have said it about Mohammed instead.
> 
> Anyway, lets see if anyone supports Maher's degenerate trash talk.
> 
> Bill Maher on Tim Tebow: Effed by Jesus! - The Hollywood Gossip



Seems Tebow has way more class, at a much younger age, than maher can ever hope to have.

Grats to Tebow, for being the more mature of the Two of them.


----------



## mudwhistle

Ravi said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maher crossed the line again by trashing Tebow and Christian beliefs
> 
> The coxucker should have said it about Mohammed instead.
> 
> Anyway, lets see if anyone supports Maher's degenerate trash talk.
> 
> Bill Maher on Tim Tebow: Effed by Jesus! - The Hollywood Gossip
> 
> 
> 
> Well, he did eff Tebow, didn't he?
> 
> If Jesus gets credit for his success doesn't he also get credit for his failure?
> 
> Somehow I doubt Timmy is as butthurt as you are, though.
Click to expand...


I don't think Tebow gives a flying-f what Maher thinks. Maher is just jealous of someone that actually has talent. 

Tebow won two national championships in college and resurrected a 1-4 team in the NFL with his leadership and athletic skill. 

Maher makes fun of Christians for a living. I mean.....just look at this guy!!!

All of the ill will has a tendency to show in the face. 

I don't see what Maher has to talk about.


----------



## ba1614

I'm guessing Tim don't give a fuck what clowns like maher think of him. Looking at mahers ratings Tim isn't alone in not caring what this asshole has to say. I suppose that is the goal, boosting his ratings on the back of Timmy.

 Tebow will have the last laugh on these progressives who have trouble with a young, white man being thankful to his maker for his accomplishments. 

 How can he be "f'ed" by Jesus? He's been educated and is making millions doing what he loves, I'd be thanking Jesus win or lose for that too.


----------



## Full-Auto

kyzr said:


> Maher crossed the line again by trashing Tebow and Christian beliefs
> 
> The coxucker should have said it about Mohammed instead.
> 
> Anyway, lets see if anyone supports Maher's degenerate trash talk.
> 
> Bill Maher on Tim Tebow: Effed by Jesus! - The Hollywood Gossip



Bill is just showing the avg dem moral compass. NONE........................


----------



## Article 15

Tebow is a horrible QB and will be out of the league when his rookie deal is up.

His religious beliefs are only like the 7th thing wrong with him.


----------



## ginscpy

Tebow can't throw a lick.

Terrible mechanics.


----------



## mudwhistle

Article 15 said:


> Tebow is a horrible QB and will be out of the league when his rookie deal is up.
> 
> His religious beliefs are only like the 7th thing wrong with him.



He's just horrible.


Cross your fingers. If he makes the playoffs you'll have to deal with him for another week.


----------



## Article 15

mudwhistle said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tebow is a horrible QB and will be out of the league when his rookie deal is up.
> 
> His religious beliefs are only like the 7th thing wrong with him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's just horrible.
> 
> 
> Cross your fingers. If he makes the playoffs you'll have to deal with him for another week.
Click to expand...


I hope he gets in, wins a game, and has to come to New England in the second round.

It's been too long since we've been in an AFC Championship game.


----------



## JoeB131

kyzr said:


> Maher crossed the line again by trashing Tebow and Christian beliefs
> 
> The coxucker should have said it about Mohammed instead.
> 
> Anyway, lets see if anyone supports Maher's degenerate trash talk.
> 
> Bill Maher on Tim Tebow: Effed by Jesus! - The Hollywood Gossip



I think Maher makes some very interesting observations about religion, and sometimes he takes things too far... 

This was one of those cases. 

But the notion that God really cares about the outcome of football game is equally silly.


----------



## Article 15

ginscpy said:


> Tebow can't throw a lick.
> 
> Terrible mechanics.



Can't throw
Can't make changes at the line
Can't read a defense
Can't check down
Doesn't know when to take a sack
Looks for the homerun way too often
Will backpedal 99 yards to try to keep a play alive
Etc

He flat out sucks.


----------



## G.T.

He is a pretty doo-doo QB, but I like his fire to win. Maybe he'd be better at another sport or another position. 

I think Mahar said what he said because that's his life's work: he thinks Religion is bullshit. All he's pointing out is that if Tebow is giving Jesus credit when he succeeds, he should give Jesus said credit when he sucks balls, also. 

It's what the guy firmly believe, same as Religion is what Tebow firmly believes and throws it out there for scrutiny. Basically, a "nothing to see here" moment, same way Tebow saw it.


----------



## Stephanie

Maher is one ugly hearted human being in my book.

I can't believe people PAY to see him


----------



## G.T.

Stephanie said:


> Maher is on ugly hearted human being in my book.
> 
> I can't believe people PAY to see him



Funny, I think the same of you(r posts). Ugly hearted, can't believe you bother to act pias.


----------



## Jackson

Taking religion out of it,who has the talent, Maher or Tebow?  At least one gives thanks for the talents he has.  The other has no talent to thank anyone for.


----------



## Stephanie

G.T. said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maher is on ugly hearted human being in my book.
> 
> I can't believe people PAY to see him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, I think the same of you(r posts). Ugly hearted, can't believe you bother to act pias.
Click to expand...




well we see you must watch Maher. you act just like him


----------



## G.T.

Stephanie said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maher is on ugly hearted human being in my book.
> 
> I can't believe people PAY to see him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, I think the same of you(r posts). Ugly hearted, can't believe you bother to act pias.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well we see you must watch Maher. you act just like him
Click to expand...


Well I see you must watch Maher. You act just like him.

(ahem---your childish asswipe avatar)


----------



## uscitizen

Tebow?

Ohh I googled.  A football player?

LMAO a comic insults another entertainer and people gets upset?

I am sure glad america has it's priorities in order else we would be in trouble.


----------



## Full-Auto

Stephanie said:


> Maher is one ugly hearted human being in my book.
> 
> I can't believe people PAY to see him



Give it time steph.

It shouldn't be long before democrats attack handicapped children again.

They were quite proud of their actions with palin.


----------



## Stephanie

G.T. said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, I think the same of you(r posts). Ugly hearted, can't believe you bother to act pias.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well we see you must watch Maher. you act just like him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I see you must watch Maher. You act just like him.
> 
> (ahem---your childish asswipe avatar)
Click to expand...


ah so it's the avatar that has your panties in a bunch...why? do you see yourself in there..


----------



## Warrior102

Who is Bill Maher?


----------



## uscitizen

Full-Auto said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maher is one ugly hearted human being in my book.
> 
> I can't believe people PAY to see him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give it time steph.
> 
> It shouldn't be long before democrats attack handicapped children again.
> 
> They were quite proud of their actions with palin.
Click to expand...


Hey now!  Mentally handicapped politicians are fair game.


----------



## G.T.

Stephanie said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> well we see you must watch Maher. you act just like him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I see you must watch Maher. You act just like him.
> 
> (ahem---your childish asswipe avatar)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ah so it's the avatar that has your panties in a bunch...why? do you see yourself in there..
Click to expand...


No, I was showing that Maher having YOUR panties in a bunch over childish insults...............is par for YOUR own course, hypocrit.

You're a petty human. G'luck with that.


----------



## Full-Auto

uscitizen said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maher is one ugly hearted human being in my book.
> 
> I can't believe people PAY to see him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give it time steph.
> 
> It shouldn't be long before democrats attack handicapped children again.
> 
> They were quite proud of their actions with palin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey now!  Mentally handicapped politicians are fair game.
Click to expand...


I agree whole heartedly.  But democrats attacked the children.

Can you agree that was rather low life of them or not?


----------



## G.T.

Full-Auto said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give it time steph.
> 
> It shouldn't be long before democrats attack handicapped children again.
> 
> They were quite proud of their actions with palin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey now!  Mentally handicapped politicians are fair game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree whole heartedly.  But democrats attacked the children.
> 
> Can you agree that was rather low life of them or not?
Click to expand...


As long as you agree that it was low life when Republicans did it. 

both sides have attacked children. neither side is pias. holy shit, a revelation! go pray.


----------



## Full-Auto

G.T. said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey now!  Mentally handicapped politicians are fair game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree whole heartedly.  But democrats attacked the children.
> 
> Can you agree that was rather low life of them or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As long as you agree that it was low life when Republicans did it.
> 
> both sides have attacked children. neither side is pias. holy shit, a revelation! go pray.
Click to expand...


Point out where a repub attacked a handicapped child.

Ill wait...................


----------



## uscitizen

Full-Auto said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give it time steph.
> 
> It shouldn't be long before democrats attack handicapped children again.
> 
> They were quite proud of their actions with palin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey now!  Mentally handicapped politicians are fair game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree whole heartedly.  But democrats attacked the children.
> 
> Can you agree that was rather low life of them or not?
Click to expand...


I think they attacked Palin's use of the children.

And Bristol made herself a celebrety target on her own.
1/4 million $ for endorsing sexual abstinance???
Dancing with the stars?


----------



## Full-Auto

uscitizen said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey now!  Mentally handicapped politicians are fair game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree whole heartedly.  But democrats attacked the children.
> 
> Can you agree that was rather low life of them or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think they attacked Palin's use of the children.
> 
> And Bristol made herself a celebrety target on her own.
> 1/4 million $ for endorsing sexual abstinance???
Click to expand...


Nope it went much further. In fact the comedian said they would not stop and step up the attacks.


----------



## uscitizen

Full-Auto said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree whole heartedly.  But democrats attacked the children.
> 
> Can you agree that was rather low life of them or not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as you agree that it was low life when Republicans did it.
> 
> both sides have attacked children. neither side is pias. holy shit, a revelation! go pray.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Point out where a repub attacked a handicapped child.
> 
> Ill wait...................
Click to expand...


Iraq?

How many handicapped children killed?

They also want to cut off funding for handicapped programs.


----------



## Stephanie

G.T. said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I see you must watch Maher. You act just like him.
> 
> (ahem---your childish asswipe avatar)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ah so it's the avatar that has your panties in a bunch...why? do you see yourself in there..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I was showing that Maher having YOUR panties in a bunch over childish insults...............is par for YOUR own course, hypocrit.
> 
> You're a petty human. G'luck with that.
Click to expand...



My panties aren't in a BUNCH over Maher. I just said what I think of him AND you..after you attacked me over a AVATAR...so that is why you got the petty INSULT..I found it rather witty myself......but HERE YOU COME...talk about PETTY AND CHILDISH


----------



## G.T.

Full-Auto said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree whole heartedly.  But democrats attacked the children.
> 
> Can you agree that was rather low life of them or not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as you agree that it was low life when Republicans did it.
> 
> both sides have attacked children. neither side is pias. holy shit, a revelation! go pray.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Point out where a repub attacked a handicapped child.
> 
> Ill wait...................
Click to expand...


oh they have to be handicapped? oooookayyyyyy...attacking regular chilluns is okay then?


----------



## Full-Auto

uscitizen said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> As long as you agree that it was low life when Republicans did it.
> 
> both sides have attacked children. neither side is pias. holy shit, a revelation! go pray.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Point out where a repub attacked a handicapped child.
> 
> Ill wait...................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Iraq?
> 
> How many handicapped children killed?
> 
> They also want to cut off funding for handicapped programs.
Click to expand...


Couldnt tell you.  I can tell you it was a bipartisan effort in Iraq.

Wiggle away now.


----------



## saveliberty

None of this is making me want to sign up for HBO or ESPN2.


----------



## Article 15

Stephanie said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ah so it's the avatar that has your panties in a bunch...why? do you see yourself in there..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I was showing that Maher having YOUR panties in a bunch over childish insults...............is par for YOUR own course, hypocrit.
> 
> You're a petty human. G'luck with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My panties aren't in a BUNCH over Maher. I just said what I think of him AND you..after you attacked me over a AVATAR...so that is why you got the petty INSULT..I found it rather witty myself......but HERE YOU COME...talk about PETTY AND CHILDISH
Click to expand...


Tell us some more about how your panties aren't in the bunch.

Make sure you up the capslock use a bit in order to really emphasize just how not bunched they are.


----------



## Mr Natural

Bill Maher sure knows how to push those right winger buttons.


----------



## Stephanie

Article 15 said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I was showing that Maher having YOUR panties in a bunch over childish insults...............is par for YOUR own course, hypocrit.
> 
> You're a petty human. G'luck with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My panties aren't in a BUNCH over Maher. I just said what I think of him AND you..after you attacked me over a AVATAR...so that is why you got the petty INSULT..I found it rather witty myself......but HERE YOU COME...talk about PETTY AND CHILDISH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell us some more about how your panties aren't in the bunch.
> 
> Make sure you up the capslock use a bit in order to really emphasize just how not bunched they are.
Click to expand...


WILL DO
and it's not over Maher. I wouldn't cross the street to pee on the guy if he was fire..that's how much I care about him


----------



## Jarhead

Tebow's mom is the one who opened the door to criticism...and if she did not expect it then she is very naive.
She allowed herself to be used by the pro life advocates....or, she opted to enter into the pro life debate....but either way she allowed herself AND HER SON to be "poster children" for a vey volatile debate.
It comes with the territory...and something tells me Tebow is man enough to suck it up.
I dont agree with Maher and his appraoch.....but he is, for all intents and purposes, an entertainer with a comic twist.
What he said, putting politics and PC crap aside...was actually quite funny.


----------



## saveliberty

Maher is safe, because religion is not protected like race.


----------



## Ravi

saveliberty said:


> Maher is safe, because religion is not protected like race.



You have an odd name for someone that doesn't understand freedom of speech.


----------



## bobcollum

**reads op**

**passes out from laughter**

You folks really ought to lighten up, you're so damn easy.

If getting you riled up was a chore most wouldn't try it.


----------



## Jarhead

Ravi said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maher is safe, because religion is not protected like race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have an odd name for someone that doesn't understand freedom of speech.
Click to expand...


I think what saveliberty is referring to is the "tolerance" of the producer of Mahers show. We have seen entertainers suspended for actions as simple as using temrs like "lynch mob" when discussing Tiger Woods. The golf channel had no tolerance whatsoever for that action and suspoended her...even though it was quite obviopus that she meant absolutely no harm to Woods and was not even aware that such a term had racial undertones to it.
Howard Cosell said "look at that monkey run" referring to a black runningback...and he was suspended...even though he had used that term many times for running backs of all colors...he was ALSO known for referring to his grandchioldren as "monkeys".


----------



## Ravi

Jarhead said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maher is safe, because religion is not protected like race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have an odd name for someone that doesn't understand freedom of speech.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think what saveliberty is referring to is the "tolerance" of the producer of Mahers show. We have seen entertainers suspended for actions as simple as using temrs like "lynch mob" when discussing Tiger Woods. The golf channel had no tolerance whatsoever for that action and suspoended her...even though it was quite obviopus that she meant absolutely no harm to Woods and was not even aware that such a term had racial undertones to it.
> Howard Cosell said "look at that monkey run" referring to a black runningback...and he was suspended...even though he had used that term many times for running backs of all colors...he was ALSO known for referring to his grandchioldren as "monkeys".
Click to expand...

Okay, that makes more sense.

There is outrage that we are not more PC about religious beliefs.

I don't think Maher was attacking Tebow's religion per se, rather he was attacking his seeming belief that Jesus cares about football.

He would be cheered on here at USMB by the rightwingloons if Tebow was a muslim. We both know that.


----------



## saveliberty

Ravi said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maher is safe, because religion is not protected like race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have an odd name for someone that doesn't understand freedom of speech.
Click to expand...


I was referring to the consequences, not his rights.


----------



## saveliberty

Ravi said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have an odd name for someone that doesn't understand freedom of speech.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think what saveliberty is referring to is the "tolerance" of the producer of Mahers show. We have seen entertainers suspended for actions as simple as using temrs like "lynch mob" when discussing Tiger Woods. The golf channel had no tolerance whatsoever for that action and suspoended her...even though it was quite obviopus that she meant absolutely no harm to Woods and was not even aware that such a term had racial undertones to it.
> Howard Cosell said "look at that monkey run" referring to a black runningback...and he was suspended...even though he had used that term many times for running backs of all colors...he was ALSO known for referring to his grandchioldren as "monkeys".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, that makes more sense.
> 
> There is outrage that we are not more PC about religious beliefs.
> 
> I don't think Maher was attacking Tebow's religion per se, rather he was attacking his seeming belief that Jesus cares about football.
> 
> He would be cheered on here at USMB by the rightwingloons if Tebow was a muslim. We both know that.
Click to expand...


God cares about everything.  Free will allows Tebow to make errors.

If Tebow were a Muslim, would receivers who drop balls have their hands chopped off?


----------



## Jarhead

Ravi said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have an odd name for someone that doesn't understand freedom of speech.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think what saveliberty is referring to is the "tolerance" of the producer of Mahers show. We have seen entertainers suspended for actions as simple as using temrs like "lynch mob" when discussing Tiger Woods. The golf channel had no tolerance whatsoever for that action and suspoended her...even though it was quite obviopus that she meant absolutely no harm to Woods and was not even aware that such a term had racial undertones to it.
> Howard Cosell said "look at that monkey run" referring to a black runningback...and he was suspended...even though he had used that term many times for running backs of all colors...he was ALSO known for referring to his grandchioldren as "monkeys".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, that makes more sense.
> 
> There is outrage that we are not more PC about religious beliefs.
> 
> I don't think Maher was attacking Tebow's religion per se, rather he was attacking his seeming belief that Jesus cares about football.
> 
> He would be cheered on here at USMB by the rightwingloons if Tebow was a muslim. We both know that.
Click to expand...


lol...I get your point.

I actually believe this is the backlash of what his mom did when she became a vocal figure in the right to life, right to choose debate.

It is a vigorous debate and one should be aware that to enter it opens you AND YOUR family up to criticism.

Nothing new here.

And I still think what Maher said was funny....but I had to put my partisan glasses down to laugh at it.


----------



## Ravi

saveliberty said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think what saveliberty is referring to is the "tolerance" of the producer of Mahers show. We have seen entertainers suspended for actions as simple as using temrs like "lynch mob" when discussing Tiger Woods. The golf channel had no tolerance whatsoever for that action and suspoended her...even though it was quite obviopus that she meant absolutely no harm to Woods and was not even aware that such a term had racial undertones to it.
> Howard Cosell said "look at that monkey run" referring to a black runningback...and he was suspended...even though he had used that term many times for running backs of all colors...he was ALSO known for referring to his grandchioldren as "monkeys".
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, that makes more sense.
> 
> There is outrage that we are not more PC about religious beliefs.
> 
> I don't think Maher was attacking Tebow's religion per se, rather he was attacking his seeming belief that Jesus cares about football.
> 
> He would be cheered on here at USMB by the rightwingloons if Tebow was a muslim. We both know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> God cares about everything.  Free will allows Tebow to make errors.
> 
> If Tebow were a Muslim, would receivers who drop balls have their hands chopped off?
Click to expand...

LOL! Maybe.

I seriously doubt God cares which team wins a game. 

I'm also unclear on whether or not Tebow believes in freewill....do you know?


----------



## Jarhead

Ravi said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, that makes more sense.
> 
> There is outrage that we are not more PC about religious beliefs.
> 
> I don't think Maher was attacking Tebow's religion per se, rather he was attacking his seeming belief that Jesus cares about football.
> 
> He would be cheered on here at USMB by the rightwingloons if Tebow was a muslim. We both know that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God cares about everything.  Free will allows Tebow to make errors.
> 
> If Tebow were a Muslim, would receivers who drop balls have their hands chopped off?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL! Maybe.
> 
> I seriously doubt God cares which team wins a game.
> 
> I'm also unclear on whether or not Tebow believes in freewill....do you know?
Click to expand...


All I know is that this past Saturday is proof that Tebow is nothing without a strong defense to keep the opponenets score lower than his.


----------



## uscitizen

Full-Auto said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree whole heartedly.  But democrats attacked the children.
> 
> Can you agree that was rather low life of them or not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they attacked Palin's use of the children.
> 
> And Bristol made herself a celebrety target on her own.
> 1/4 million $ for endorsing sexual abstinance???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope it went much further. In fact the comedian said they would not stop and step up the attacks.
Click to expand...


And you get upset over what a comedian says?
Glad you have your priorities in order.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

saveliberty said:


> None of this is making me want to sign up for HBO or ESPN2.



We have HBO in order to get Maher's show. Wouldn't have it otherwise.

This really is a big to-do over nothing.  Its not entirely clear if y'all are upset because a football player got insulted or because his Christian posturing got insulted. Either way, its very telling that so many of you would happily usurp one man's First Amendment rights over something so inconsequential.  

For many of you, this is a one way street.  Christians have rights but other religions do not. 

Just as I said about Romney's wacko beliefs, I would defend Tebow's right to belief anything he wants. I would also defend Maher's beliefs as well as every single one of yours. 

Too bad that some right winger's would do just the opposite.


----------



## Lovebears65

Who give a shit about Bill Mayer , He is a little man with little thoughts..


----------



## uscitizen

luddly.neddite said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of this is making me want to sign up for HBO or ESPN2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have HBO in order to get Maher's show. Wouldn't have it otherwise.
> 
> This really is a big to-do over nothing.  Its not entirely clear if y'all are upset because a football player got insulted or because his Christian posturing got insulted. Either way, its very telling that so many of you would happily usurp one man's First Amendment rights over something so inconsequential.
> 
> For many of you, this is a one way street.  Christians have rights but other religions do not.
> 
> Just as I said about Romney's wacko beliefs, I would defend Tebow's right to belief anything he wants. I would also defend Maher's beliefs as well as every single one of yours.
> 
> Too bad that some right winger's would do just the opposite.
Click to expand...


Not much difference, with many, football is a religion with it's fanatical followers.


----------



## Jarhead

luddly.neddite said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of this is making me want to sign up for HBO or ESPN2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have HBO in order to get Maher's show. Wouldn't have it otherwise.
> 
> This really is a big to-do over nothing.  Its not entirely clear if y'all are upset because a football player got insulted or because his Christian posturing got insulted. Either way, its very telling that so many of you would happily usurp one man's First Amendment rights over something so inconsequential.
> 
> For many of you, this is a one way street.  Christians have rights but other religions do not.
> 
> Just as I said about Romney's wacko beliefs, I would defend Tebow's right to belief anything he wants. I would also defend Maher's beliefs as well as every single one of yours.
> 
> Too bad that some right winger's would do just the opposite.
Click to expand...


I dont believe this is a debate about Mahers first ammendemnt rights.

I believe it is a debate about the lack of tolerance by the boradcasters when race or Islam is attacked...compared to the tolerance of the same when Christinaity is attacked.

NPR fired Williams when he skirted away form the PC-ness of radical Islam.


----------



## saveliberty

luddly.neddite said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of this is making me want to sign up for HBO or ESPN2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have HBO in order to get Maher's show. Wouldn't have it otherwise.
> 
> This really is a big to-do over nothing.  Its not entirely clear if y'all are upset because a football player got insulted or because his Christian posturing got insulted. Either way, its very telling that so many of you would happily usurp one man's First Amendment rights over something so inconsequential.
> 
> For many of you, this is a one way street.  Christians have rights but other religions do not.
> 
> Just as I said about Romney's wacko beliefs, I would defend Tebow's right to belief anything he wants. I would also defend Maher's beliefs as well as every single one of yours.
> 
> Too bad that some right winger's would do just the opposite.
Click to expand...


Never said Maher didn't have the right to say what he did dimwit.  Don't get a nosebleed up there on the soapbox.


----------



## Jarhead

uscitizen said:


> luddly.neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of this is making me want to sign up for HBO or ESPN2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have HBO in order to get Maher's show. Wouldn't have it otherwise.
> 
> This really is a big to-do over nothing.  Its not entirely clear if y'all are upset because a football player got insulted or because his Christian posturing got insulted. Either way, its very telling that so many of you would happily usurp one man's First Amendment rights over something so inconsequential.
> 
> For many of you, this is a one way street.  Christians have rights but other religions do not.
> 
> Just as I said about Romney's wacko beliefs, I would defend Tebow's right to belief anything he wants. I would also defend Maher's beliefs as well as every single one of yours.
> 
> Too bad that some right winger's would do just the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not much difference, with many, football is a religion with it's fanatical followers.
Click to expand...


This has nothing to do with football any more than that golf broadcaster using the term "lynch mob" had to do with golf.

It has to do with the equality of tolerance.


----------



## uscitizen

Jarhead said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luddly.neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have HBO in order to get Maher's show. Wouldn't have it otherwise.
> 
> This really is a big to-do over nothing.  Its not entirely clear if y'all are upset because a football player got insulted or because his Christian posturing got insulted. Either way, its very telling that so many of you would happily usurp one man's First Amendment rights over something so inconsequential.
> 
> For many of you, this is a one way street.  Christians have rights but other religions do not.
> 
> Just as I said about Romney's wacko beliefs, I would defend Tebow's right to belief anything he wants. I would also defend Maher's beliefs as well as every single one of yours.
> 
> Too bad that some right winger's would do just the opposite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not much difference, with many, football is a religion with it's fanatical followers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This has nothing to do with football any more than that golf broadcaster using the term "lynch mob" had to do with golf.
> 
> It has to do with the equality of tolerance.
Click to expand...


Equality of tolerance?  Equality is just a pipe dream.
We are speaking about a comedian here not a newscaster.

Rush gets by with lots of stuff too.  He even insults politicians children and wives.
But then he is just a right wing comedian.


----------



## saveliberty

I'm tolerating Obama.  He seems bent on not tolerating me though.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Jarhead said:


> luddly.neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of this is making me want to sign up for HBO or ESPN2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have HBO in order to get Maher's show. Wouldn't have it otherwise.
> 
> This really is a big to-do over nothing.  Its not entirely clear if y'all are upset because a football player got insulted or because his Christian posturing got insulted. Either way, its very telling that so many of you would happily usurp one man's First Amendment rights over something so inconsequential.
> 
> For many of you, this is a one way street.  Christians have rights but other religions do not.
> 
> Just as I said about Romney's wacko beliefs, I would defend Tebow's right to belief anything he wants. I would also defend Maher's beliefs as well as every single one of yours.
> 
> Too bad that some right winger's would do just the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont believe this is a debate about Mahers first ammendemnt rights.
> 
> I believe it is a debate about the lack of tolerance by the boradcasters when race or Islam is attacked...compared to the tolerance of the same when Christinaity is attacked.
> 
> NPR fired Williams when he skirted away form the PC-ness of radical Islam.
Click to expand...


All I saw were attacks against Maher. That's fine ... I'm not saying that people should not state their opinions about him. 

I haven't seen actual examples of this "lack of tolerance by the boradcasters when race or Islam is attacked...compared to the tolerance of the same when Christinaity is attacked" and did not see where anyone cited actual examples.  I suspect there aren't any.

If there are, please post a link because I really would like to see it.


----------



## Jarhead

uscitizen said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not much difference, with many, football is a religion with it's fanatical followers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This has nothing to do with football any more than that golf broadcaster using the term "lynch mob" had to do with golf.
> 
> It has to do with the equality of tolerance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Equality of tolerance?  Equality is just a pipe dream.
> We are speaking about a comedian here not a newscaster.
> 
> Rush gets by with lots of stuff too.  He even insults politicians children and wives.
> But then he is just a right wing comedian.
Click to expand...


And we were talkuing about a golf sportcaster and not a newscaster as well.

Yet....even though it waS quite obvious that she meant no harm with what she said...and she is a great friend of woods...and she was not aware of the racial undertones of what she said....she was suspended non the less.

Now that being said...I dont think Maher should be reprimanded at all...but neither should Juan Williams with NPR and neither should have that golf sportscaster.

But as it pertians to equality of tolerance in the "entertainemtn" world...Christinaity is given less consideration than race and Isalm...

All should be treated with 100% tolerance.

I miss the days of Don Rickles.


----------



## uscitizen

Jarhead said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> This has nothing to do with football any more than that golf broadcaster using the term "lynch mob" had to do with golf.
> 
> It has to do with the equality of tolerance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Equality of tolerance?  Equality is just a pipe dream.
> We are speaking about a comedian here not a newscaster.
> 
> Rush gets by with lots of stuff too.  He even insults politicians children and wives.
> But then he is just a right wing comedian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And we were talkuing about a golf sportcaster and not a newscaster as well.
> 
> Yet....even though it waS quite obvious that she meant no harm with what she said...and she is a great friend of woods...and she was not aware of the racial undertones of what she said....she was suspended non the less.
> 
> Now that being said...I dont think Maher should be reprimanded at all...but neither should Juan Williams with NPR and neither should have that golf sportscaster.
> 
> But as it pertians to equality of tolerance in the "entertainemtn" world...Christinaity is given less consideration than race and Isalm...
> 
> All should be treated with 100% tolerance.
> 
> I miss the days of Don Rickles.
Click to expand...


Ahh those jewish entertainers.


----------



## Jarhead

luddly.neddite said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luddly.neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have HBO in order to get Maher's show. Wouldn't have it otherwise.
> 
> This really is a big to-do over nothing.  Its not entirely clear if y'all are upset because a football player got insulted or because his Christian posturing got insulted. Either way, its very telling that so many of you would happily usurp one man's First Amendment rights over something so inconsequential.
> 
> For many of you, this is a one way street.  Christians have rights but other religions do not.
> 
> Just as I said about Romney's wacko beliefs, I would defend Tebow's right to belief anything he wants. I would also defend Maher's beliefs as well as every single one of yours.
> 
> Too bad that some right winger's would do just the opposite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont believe this is a debate about Mahers first ammendemnt rights.
> 
> I believe it is a debate about the lack of tolerance by the boradcasters when race or Islam is attacked...compared to the tolerance of the same when Christinaity is attacked.
> 
> NPR fired Williams when he skirted away form the PC-ness of radical Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All I saw were attacks against Maher. That's fine ... I'm not saying that people should not state their opinions about him.
> 
> I haven't seen actual examples of this "lack of tolerance by the boradcasters when race or Islam is attacked...compared to the tolerance of the same when Christinaity is attacked" and did not see where anyone cited actual examples.  I suspect there aren't any.
> 
> If there are, please post a link because I really would like to see it.
Click to expand...


I already cited examples...

Juan Williams was fired from NPR when he admitted that he felt "concern" when he saw Muslims enter a plane he was on.

A golf sportcastrer was suspended when she used the term "lynch mob" when talking about how the rest of the PGA tour was going to gang up on Woods on the laSt day of a tournament. She is a greta freind of woods and was not politically aware...or even alive...when lynch mob was deemed as having racial underetones.

Howard Cosell was suspended and his career marked when he referred to a black running back as a "monkey" when, in fact, hew used that term for ALL running backs and his grandchildren as well.

Do you really need links to these?


----------



## Luddly Neddite

uscitizen said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not much difference, with many, football is a religion with it's fanatical followers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This has nothing to do with football any more than that golf broadcaster using the term "lynch mob" had to do with golf.
> 
> It has to do with the equality of tolerance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Equality of tolerance?  Equality is just a pipe dream.
> We are speaking about a comedian here not a newscaster.
> 
> Rush gets by with lots of stuff too.  He even insults politicians children and wives.
> But then he is just a right wing comedian.
Click to expand...


Yep.

If we want to talk equality, how come any mention of $arah's kids gets boos and hisses while Lushbo can trash the First Lady and their children and nothing is said? 

And, before anyone gets all upset, it was and still is $arah who drags the kids in front of the cameras and its her kids who go on TV or on line with their filthy mouths.


----------



## Jarhead

uscitizen said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Equality of tolerance?  Equality is just a pipe dream.
> We are speaking about a comedian here not a newscaster.
> 
> Rush gets by with lots of stuff too.  He even insults politicians children and wives.
> But then he is just a right wing comedian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we were talkuing about a golf sportcaster and not a newscaster as well.
> 
> Yet....even though it waS quite obvious that she meant no harm with what she said...and she is a great friend of woods...and she was not aware of the racial undertones of what she said....she was suspended non the less.
> 
> Now that being said...I dont think Maher should be reprimanded at all...but neither should Juan Williams with NPR and neither should have that golf sportscaster.
> 
> But as it pertians to equality of tolerance in the "entertainemtn" world...Christinaity is given less consideration than race and Isalm...
> 
> All should be treated with 100% tolerance.
> 
> I miss the days of Don Rickles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahh those jewish entertainers.
Click to expand...


I tell people all the time that my nose is big because the air is free

Why cant we laugh at each other anymore....

Like I said....putting aside PC and politics? 

What Maher said was dam funny.


----------



## uscitizen

Why has Rush not been fired?


----------



## Jarhead

uscitizen said:


> Why has Rush not been fired?



I think a better question is..

Why was Juan Williams fired?


----------



## Synthaholic

tinydancer said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> timerider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does it really matter........ Bill would be selling shoes if not for guys like TW.
> He's a fucking loser. Think about this.. He has Barney Frank on the show and respects him.
> What's wrong with that picture?
> 
> I think he's gay..... Yeah, Bill the closet cock sucker.
> 
> 
> 
> Did 'The T' invite you here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought Bill kept beating up his black girlfreind. Wasn't that the deal?
Click to expand...

I doubt it.


----------



## Synthaholic

Coastal Nole. said:


> look, Tebow is A UF Gator, he has brought this all on himself. I wish he wold be made fun of more.
> 
> 
> GO NOLES!!!!! >>>--------;;;------------------->


Only a few days until Notre Dame's massive ass-kicking!!!



True story!


----------



## Synthaholic

Ravi said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Libertarian Rush. I won't lose any sleep over it.
> 
> I still have to give Tebow points for following his beliefs.
> 
> 
> 
> Calling Maher a libertarian is like claiming Mussolini was just a grumpy old man who needed a hobby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait, I thought you were the grumpy old man that needs a hobby.
Click to expand...

He already has a hobby - that's why he types one-handed.


----------



## Ravi

Jarhead said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why has Rush not been fired?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think a better question is..
> 
> Why was Juan Williams fired?
Click to expand...

Journalists are held to higher standards than comedians and talking heads and sports commentators.

It is really that simple.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Jarhead said:


> luddly.neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont believe this is a debate about Mahers first ammendemnt rights.
> 
> I believe it is a debate about the lack of tolerance by the boradcasters when race or Islam is attacked...compared to the tolerance of the same when Christinaity is attacked.
> 
> NPR fired Williams when he skirted away form the PC-ness of radical Islam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I saw were attacks against Maher. That's fine ... I'm not saying that people should not state their opinions about him.
> 
> I haven't seen actual examples of this "lack of tolerance by the boradcasters when race or Islam is attacked...compared to the tolerance of the same when Christinaity is attacked" and did not see where anyone cited actual examples.  I suspect there aren't any.
> 
> If there are, please post a link because I really would like to see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already cited examples...
> 
> Juan Williams was fired from NPR when he admitted that he felt "concern" when he saw Muslims enter a plane he was on.
> 
> A golf sportcastrer was suspended when she used the term "lynch mob" when talking about how the rest of the PGA tour was going to gang up on Woods on the laSt day of a tournament. She is a greta freind of woods and was not politically aware...or even alive...when lynch mob was deemed as having racial underetones.
> 
> Howard Cosell was suspended and his career marked when he referred to a black running back as a "monkey" when, in fact, hew used that term for ALL running backs and his grandchildren as well.
> 
> Do you really need links to these?
Click to expand...


Oh, I thought you meant Don Imus.


----------



## Synthaholic

Full-Auto said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maher is one ugly hearted human being in my book.
> 
> I can't believe people PAY to see him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give it time steph.
> 
> It shouldn't be long before democrats attack handicapped children again.
> 
> They were quite proud of their actions with palin.
Click to expand...

Handi-capable, douchebag.


----------



## Jarhead

luddly.neddite said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luddly.neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> All I saw were attacks against Maher. That's fine ... I'm not saying that people should not state their opinions about him.
> 
> I haven't seen actual examples of this "lack of tolerance by the boradcasters when race or Islam is attacked...compared to the tolerance of the same when Christinaity is attacked" and did not see where anyone cited actual examples.  I suspect there aren't any.
> 
> If there are, please post a link because I really would like to see it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already cited examples...
> 
> Juan Williams was fired from NPR when he admitted that he felt "concern" when he saw Muslims enter a plane he was on.
> 
> A golf sportcastrer was suspended when she used the term "lynch mob" when talking about how the rest of the PGA tour was going to gang up on Woods on the laSt day of a tournament. She is a greta freind of woods and was not politically aware...or even alive...when lynch mob was deemed as having racial underetones.
> 
> Howard Cosell was suspended and his career marked when he referred to a black running back as a "monkey" when, in fact, hew used that term for ALL running backs and his grandchildren as well.
> 
> Do you really need links to these?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I thought you meant Don Imus.
Click to expand...


No. I put the Don Imus thing in a separate category.
He deserved what he got in my opinion.


----------



## Jarhead

Ravi said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why has Rush not been fired?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think a better question is..
> 
> Why was Juan Williams fired?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Journalists are held to higher standards than comedians and talking heads and sports commentators.
> 
> It is really that simple.
Click to expand...


good point.


----------



## Synthaholic

Jarhead said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maher is safe, because religion is not protected like race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have an odd name for someone that doesn't understand freedom of speech.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I think what saveliberty is referring to is the "tolerance" of the producer of Mahers show*. We have seen entertainers suspended for actions as simple as using temrs like "lynch mob" when discussing Tiger Woods. The golf channel had no tolerance whatsoever for that action and suspoended her...even though it was quite obviopus that she meant absolutely no harm to Woods and was not even aware that such a term had racial undertones to it.
> Howard Cosell said "look at that monkey run" referring to a black runningback...and he was suspended...even though he had used that term many times for running backs of all colors...he was ALSO known for referring to his grandchioldren as "monkeys".
Click to expand...



Let's clear up the ignorance:  the producer is hired and fired by Bill Maher.  It's Bill's show, he works with the people he wants to work with.

This isn't the old days of network stranglehold, and performers doing as the studio bids.


----------



## G.T.

Mahar attacks the fuck out of Islam, too. <--that's truth.


----------



## Unkotare

Jarhead said:


> What Maher said was dam funny.




No it wasn't. Being a scumbag isn't funny, and it doesn't make you 'edgy' or 'hip' to pretend so. It just makes you a scumbag too.


----------



## G.T.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CVifGxlckAo]Maher: Islam in only religion that kills you when you disagree with them - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mVTK_XffAvk]Bill Maher To Muslim Rep. Keith Ellison: The Qur&#39;an Is A &#39;Hate Filled Holy Book - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6RnhufDPbuM&feature=related]Bill Maher talks about how Islam is not really the religion of peace. - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bXTZj2Ca3Rc]Bill Maher: Islam vs Other Religions - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Synthaholic

uscitizen said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not much difference, with many, football is a religion with it's fanatical followers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This has nothing to do with football any more than that golf broadcaster using the term "lynch mob" had to do with golf.
> 
> It has to do with the equality of tolerance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Equality of tolerance?  Equality is just a pipe dream.
> We are speaking about a comedian here not a newscaster.
> 
> *Rush gets by with lots of stuff too.  He even insults politicians children and wives.*
> But then he is just a right wing comedian.
Click to expand...



Rush even uses the word 'retard', yet Poor Sarah gives him a pass while going after Rahm.


----------



## Synthaholic

Jarhead said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why has Rush not been fired?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think a better question is..
> 
> Why was Juan Williams fired?
Click to expand...

Why don't you just answer uscitizen's question?


----------



## Jarhead

Unkotare said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Maher said was dam funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it wasn't. Being a scumbag isn't funny, and it doesn't make you 'edgy' or 'hip' to pretend so. It just makes you a scumbag too.
Click to expand...


Edgy or hip?

Humopr is humor. Put your partisan and/or PC glasses down and you, too, will laugh a lot more.

Don Rickles was a pisser. Found myself laughing at myself many a time. Big freaking deal.

A while back, I argued with the left about a family guy episode that indirectly poked fun at Palin, children with Downs Syndrome, and pussy whipped men all at the same time.

Then, I saw the episode...and I gotta tell you...it was dam funny.

Hip and edgy? No. Just a normal human being that likes humor.


----------



## Jarhead

Synthaholic said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why has Rush not been fired?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think a better question is..
> 
> Why was Juan Williams fired?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you just answer uscitizen's question?
Click to expand...


Becuase I dont think Rush should get fired. Nor should Maher.

I have no issue with those that deviate from the PC that has been levied on our society.


----------



## Ravi

G.T. said:


> Mahar attacks the fuck out of Islam, too. <--that's truth.


Yep, check out this thread where the rightwingloons were all defending Maher's right to be offensive because he was being offensive about Muslims.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/media/139802-bill-mahers-islamophobic-career-ender.html

The hypocrisy of these people is extremely funny.


----------



## Unkotare

Jarhead said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Maher said was dam funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it wasn't. Being a scumbag isn't funny, and it doesn't make you 'edgy' or 'hip' to pretend so. It just makes you a scumbag too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Edgy or hip?
> 
> Humopr is humor. Put your partisan and/or PC glasses down and you, too, will laugh a lot more.
> 
> Don Rickles was a pisser. Found myself laughing at myself many a time. Big freaking deal.
> 
> A while back, I argued with the left about a family guy episode that indirectly poked fun at Palin, children with Downs Syndrome, and pussy whipped men all at the same time.
> 
> Then, I saw the episode...and I gotta tell you...it was dam funny.
> 
> Hip and edgy? No. Just a normal human being that likes humor.
Click to expand...



Don Rickles knew the difference between giving someONE the business and being a fucking scumbag on a large scale. Greasy little bags of dirt like you try to pretend inappropriate nonsense is 'funny' just because in your pea brains it gives you license to indulge your lowest and weakest impulses, like a 10 year old who gets a 'thrill' out of cursing in public for the first time. 

In summary, you are a classless, infantile piece of shit and a worthless human being.


----------



## Toome

I support Bill Maher's right to express himself.  Even if that means making himself look like an idiot because even idiots have rights.  And I'm sure Tim Tebow understands that with celebrity comes commentary, both good and bad.  He's going to have to learn to deal with it.

Having said that, doesn't take much courage to take cheap shots at a young football player.  And that's Bill Maher's speed.

As Theodore Roosevelt said:

"It is not the critic who counts; not the man who points out how the strong man stumbles, or where the doer of deeds could have done them better. The credit belongs to the man who is actually in the arena, whose face is marred by dust and sweat and blood; who strives valiantly; who errs, who comes short again and again, because there is no effort without error and shortcoming; but who does actually strive to do the deeds; who knows great enthusiasms, the great devotions; who spends himself in a worthy cause; who at the best knows in the end the triumph of high achievement, and who at the worst, if he fails, at least fails while daring greatly, so that his place shall never be with those cold and timid souls who neither know victory nor defeat."


----------



## Mr Natural

saveliberty said:


> Maher is safe, because religion is not protected like race.



Maybe that's because race is real.


----------



## Unkotare

Mr Clean said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maher is safe, because religion is not protected like race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe that's because race is real.
Click to expand...




You got it backwards.


----------



## geauxtohell

Mr Clean said:


> Bill Maher sure knows how to push those right winger buttons.



I am always grateful for the right wingers.  I wouldn't know what Bill Maher or Micheal Moore were up to otherwise.


----------



## geauxtohell

Stephanie said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> My panties aren't in a BUNCH over Maher. I just said what I think of him AND you..after you attacked me over a AVATAR...so that is why you got the petty INSULT..I found it rather witty myself......but HERE YOU COME...talk about PETTY AND CHILDISH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us some more about how your panties aren't in the bunch.
> 
> Make sure you up the capslock use a bit in order to really emphasize just how not bunched they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WILL DO
> and it's not over Maher. I wouldn't cross the street to pee on the guy if he was fire..that's how much I care about him
Click to expand...


Good Samaritans such as yourself demonstrate how out to lunch Maher is when he points out the hypocrisy of the religious right.


----------



## geauxtohell

Jarhead said:


> Tebow's mom is the one who opened the door to criticism...and if she did not expect it then she is very naive.
> She allowed herself to be used by the pro life advocates....or, she opted to enter into the pro life debate....but either way she allowed herself AND HER SON to be "poster children" for a vey volatile debate.
> It comes with the territory...and something tells me Tebow is man enough to suck it up.
> I dont agree with Maher and his appraoch.....but he is, for all intents and purposes, an entertainer with a comic twist.
> What he said, putting politics and PC crap aside...was actually quite funny.



This I agree with.


----------



## Jarhead

Unkotare said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it wasn't. Being a scumbag isn't funny, and it doesn't make you 'edgy' or 'hip' to pretend so. It just makes you a scumbag too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edgy or hip?
> 
> Humopr is humor. Put your partisan and/or PC glasses down and you, too, will laugh a lot more.
> 
> Don Rickles was a pisser. Found myself laughing at myself many a time. Big freaking deal.
> 
> A while back, I argued with the left about a family guy episode that indirectly poked fun at Palin, children with Downs Syndrome, and pussy whipped men all at the same time.
> 
> Then, I saw the episode...and I gotta tell you...it was dam funny.
> 
> Hip and edgy? No. Just a normal human being that likes humor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don Rickles knew the difference between giving someONE the business and being a fucking scumbag on a large scale. Greasy little bags of dirt like you try to pretend inappropriate nonsense is 'funny' just because in your pea brains it gives you license to indulge your lowest and weakest impulses, like a 10 year old who gets a 'thrill' out of cursing in public for the first time.
> 
> In summary, you are a classless, infantile piece of shit and a worthless human being.
Click to expand...


Wow...you seem like a very bitter man.

Hey...if casting those insults anonymously makes you feel better? Then I am glad I obliged.


----------



## Article 15

saveliberty said:


> I'm tolerating Obama.  He seems bent on not tolerating me though.



Aww you poor thing.  

Need a hug?


----------



## tinydancer

geauxtohell said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Maher sure knows how to push those right winger buttons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am always grateful for the right wingers.  I wouldn't know what Bill Maher or Micheal Moore were up to otherwise.
Click to expand...


With all due respect, and having sat in the front row of the O'keefe Center for Rickles in his prime the difference is the "mean".

Rickles has just slapped every one upside their head. Equality in trashing if you will.

Maher and Moore are just mean. And I can throw in Behar as well on this. I don't understand the comedy of viciousness. 

I don't get mean at all. Rickles was just off the top ropes funny and everyone got it. And we all loved it.

But then we loved Archie Bunker too. But none of it was mean or nasty.


----------



## saveliberty

Article 15 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm tolerating Obama.  He seems bent on not tolerating me though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aww you poor thing.
> 
> Need a hug?
Click to expand...


Nope, a swift kick in the pants would be appreciated though.


----------



## JoeB131

Two points from an atheist perspective.  

1) I think the whole Tebow thing actually trivializes the Christian Religion.  God won't stop AIDS or war or famine or your mom's cancer, but he'll take time out from his busy schedule to help Tim Tebow win something as trivial as a football game.  

2) Bill Maher is sometimes funny, but often he says these outrageous things to get attention. In this case, he's getting the wrong kind of attention.  He's lucky he attacks the "turn the other cheek" religion rather than the "I'll behead you in a heartbeat" religion, I guess.


----------



## JoeB131

G.T. said:


> Maher: Islam in only religion that kills you when you disagree with them - YouTube
> 
> Bill Maher To Muslim Rep. Keith Ellison: The Qur'an Is A 'Hate Filled Holy Book - YouTube
> 
> Bill Maher talks about how Islam is not really the religion of peace. - YouTube
> 
> Bill Maher: Islam vs Other Religions - YouTube



It's easy for Bill to be brave when he has the Army, Navy, USAF, USMC, TSA, FBI and CIA protecting him from people who might take offense. 

Now, if were to talk this kind of shit in downtown Tehran, that might be comedy.


----------



## G.T.

JoeB131 said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maher: Islam in only religion that kills you when you disagree with them - YouTube
> 
> Bill Maher To Muslim Rep. Keith Ellison: The Qur'an Is A 'Hate Filled Holy Book - YouTube
> 
> Bill Maher talks about how Islam is not really the religion of peace. - YouTube
> 
> Bill Maher: Islam vs Other Religions - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's easy for Bill to be brave when he has the Army, Navy, USAF, USMC, TSA, FBI and CIA protecting him from people who might take offense.
> 
> Now, if were to talk this kind of shit in downtown Tehran, that might be comedy.
Click to expand...


We weren't making the point "Bill is Brave" tootz. We were making the point that he doesn't *only* disparage Christianity.


----------



## Navy1960

Maher  is an entertainer  whos main genere is  comedy , so thats something to condider when you start to take him seriously  on topics like this.  He is well known for his  comedy when it applies to organized religion both Christian and  Muslm and everything in between .  Tim Tebow would be a natural target for his comedy routine. So while  some of his stuff may not be quite so funny to some, my feelings are that Tim Tebow is a big boy and  chooses to be open about his religion and faith and is a public figure and as such should expect  these kinds of things.  One more thing I might add too,  it does occur to me that God might  have better things to do rather than worry about the  outcome of  the next Bronco's football game  such as  maybe creating a universe or two.  So rather than being so sensitive about  comments made  by a comedian perhaps the best thing to do in this case is to just  consider the source and move on.


----------



## Unkotare

Jarhead said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Edgy or hip?
> 
> Humopr is humor. Put your partisan and/or PC glasses down and you, too, will laugh a lot more.
> 
> Don Rickles was a pisser. Found myself laughing at myself many a time. Big freaking deal.
> 
> A while back, I argued with the left about a family guy episode that indirectly poked fun at Palin, children with Downs Syndrome, and pussy whipped men all at the same time.
> 
> Then, I saw the episode...and I gotta tell you...it was dam funny.
> 
> Hip and edgy? No. Just a normal human being that likes humor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don Rickles knew the difference between giving someONE the business and being a fucking scumbag on a large scale. Greasy little bags of dirt like you try to pretend inappropriate nonsense is 'funny' just because in your pea brains it gives you license to indulge your lowest and weakest impulses, like a 10 year old who gets a 'thrill' out of cursing in public for the first time.
> 
> In summary, you are a classless, infantile piece of shit and a worthless human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow...you seem like a very bitter man.
Click to expand...



And you seem like a no-class little punk ass bitch. Fuck you, bitch.


----------



## tinydancer

My problem with it is he targeting of specific individuals who really have faith. You can be a druid (oh I'd love to hear a Rickles routine on Stone Henge). 

It's the targeting of a specific individual in the new "mean" comedy that gets me pissed off. I find no humor in it.


----------



## tinydancer

Navy1960 said:


> Maher  is an entertainer  whos main genere is  comedy , so thats something to condider when you start to take him seriously  on topics like this.  He is well known for his  comedy when it applies to organized religion both Christian and  Muslm and everything in between .  Tim Tebow would be a natural target for his comedy routine. So while  some of his stuff may not be quite so funny to some, my feelings are that Tim Tebow is a big boy and  chooses to be open about his religion and faith and is a public figure and as such should expect  these kinds of things.  One more thing I might add too,  it does occur to me that God might  have better things to do rather than worry about the  outcome of  the next Bronco's football game  such as  maybe creating a universe or two.  So rather than being so sensitive about  comments made  by a comedian perhaps the best thing to do in this case is to just  consider the source and move on.



I personally pray for smiting on a daily basis on my hit list. I'd like to think the good Lord will accomodate me instead of Tim winning a game on His "to do list". 

On the other hand.....

Come on. So many are thrilled with an observation of faith.


----------



## manifold

The double-sided Tebow butthurt is the gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

JoeB131 said:


> Two points from an atheist perspective.
> 
> 1) I think the whole Tebow thing actually trivializes the Christian Religion.  God won't stop AIDS or war or famine or your mom's cancer, but he'll take time out from his busy schedule to help Tim Tebow win something as trivial as a football game.
> 
> 2) Bill Maher is sometimes funny, but often he says these outrageous things to get attention. In this case, he's getting the wrong kind of attention.  He's lucky he attacks the "turn the other cheek" religion rather than the "I'll behead you in a heartbeat" religion, I guess.



#1 - I agree. What kind of god will give little kinds terminal diseases but gives a large mouse's behind about some guy's posturing for a crowd?

#2 Naw, there's no such thing as bad publicity and this is right up his alley. And, it was funny.  Maher does not "attack" any religion. He actually makes a huge point of doing just the opposite. Be that as it may, there is no religion that gets a pass from him.

Atheist or not, his film, "Religulous", is excellent and not nearly as, for lack of a better word, insulting as one would expect. 
============ 

Andy Levy On Bill Maher's Tim Tebow Tweet: 'Who Cares?' (VIDEO)
 Andy Levy On Bill Maher's Tim Tebow Tweet: 'Who Cares?'


----------



## Navy1960

tinydancer said:


> Navy1960 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maher  is an entertainer  whos main genere is  comedy , so thats something to condider when you start to take him seriously  on topics like this.  He is well known for his  comedy when it applies to organized religion both Christian and  Muslm and everything in between .  Tim Tebow would be a natural target for his comedy routine. So while  some of his stuff may not be quite so funny to some, my feelings are that Tim Tebow is a big boy and  chooses to be open about his religion and faith and is a public figure and as such should expect  these kinds of things.  One more thing I might add too,  it does occur to me that God might  have better things to do rather than worry about the  outcome of  the next Bronco's football game  such as  maybe creating a universe or two.  So rather than being so sensitive about  comments made  by a comedian perhaps the best thing to do in this case is to just  consider the source and move on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I personally pray for smiting on a daily basis on my hit list. I'd like to think the good Lord will accomodate me instead of Tim winning a game on His "to do list".
> 
> On the other hand.....
> 
> Come on. So many are thrilled with an observation of faith.
Click to expand...


Being a public figure  Tim Tebow is going have people that admire his public expression of faith and  some that won't and some that will use it as a means for entertainment.  In my humble opinion if  Tim Tebows expression of faith gives people a positive  message then who cares what Maher does one way or the other.   I know that many like you are  very happy that he  expresses his faith so openly  and  and  to be honest I see nothing at all wrong with that and see that as a very positive thing.   I also think that the focus should be on the positive message and  to take into consideration that Maher is an entertainer, nothing more, and  as such we have the ability to like or dislike him as we so choose.


----------



## JoeB131

luddly.neddite said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two points from an atheist perspective.
> 
> 1) I think the whole Tebow thing actually trivializes the Christian Religion.  God won't stop AIDS or war or famine or your mom's cancer, but he'll take time out from his busy schedule to help Tim Tebow win something as trivial as a football game.
> 
> 2) Bill Maher is sometimes funny, but often he says these outrageous things to get attention. In this case, he's getting the wrong kind of attention.  He's lucky he attacks the "turn the other cheek" religion rather than the "I'll behead you in a heartbeat" religion, I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #1 - I agree. What kind of god will give little kinds terminal diseases but gives a large mouse's behind about some guy's posturing for a crowd?
> 
> #2 Naw, there's no such thing as bad publicity and this is right up his alley. And, it was funny.  Maher does not "attack" any religion. He actually makes a huge point of doing just the opposite. Be that as it may, there is no religion that gets a pass from him.
> 
> Atheist or not, his film, "Religulous", is excellent and not nearly as, for lack of a better word, insulting as one would expect.
> ============
> 
> Andy Levy On Bill Maher's Tim Tebow Tweet: 'Who Cares?' (VIDEO)
> Andy Levy On Bill Maher's Tim Tebow Tweet: 'Who Cares?'
Click to expand...


Oh, I don't know, I think the problem is that Maher thinks he's Richard Dawkins or one of the other great atheist/humanist thinkers, but he's really just a loud mouthed jerkwad.


----------



## G.T.

JoeB131 said:


> luddly.neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two points from an atheist perspective.
> 
> 1) I think the whole Tebow thing actually trivializes the Christian Religion.  God won't stop AIDS or war or famine or your mom's cancer, but he'll take time out from his busy schedule to help Tim Tebow win something as trivial as a football game.
> 
> 2) Bill Maher is sometimes funny, but often he says these outrageous things to get attention. In this case, he's getting the wrong kind of attention.  He's lucky he attacks the "turn the other cheek" religion rather than the "I'll behead you in a heartbeat" religion, I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #1 - I agree. What kind of god will give little kinds terminal diseases but gives a large mouse's behind about some guy's posturing for a crowd?
> 
> #2 Naw, there's no such thing as bad publicity and this is right up his alley. And, it was funny.  Maher does not "attack" any religion. He actually makes a huge point of doing just the opposite. Be that as it may, there is no religion that gets a pass from him.
> 
> Atheist or not, his film, "Religulous", is excellent and not nearly as, for lack of a better word, insulting as one would expect.
> ============
> 
> Andy Levy On Bill Maher's Tim Tebow Tweet: 'Who Cares?' (VIDEO)
> Andy Levy On Bill Maher's Tim Tebow Tweet: 'Who Cares?'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I don't know, I think the problem is that Maher thinks he's Richard Dawkins or one of the other great atheist/humanist thinkers, but he's really just a loud mouthed jerkwad.
Click to expand...


You don't like him cuz he's not on your "team." 

Religulous is quite good. Give it a shot. If you don't think it's any good, I'll remember to not take my movie recommends from ya.


----------



## JoeB131

G.T. said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luddly.neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> #1 - I agree. What kind of god will give little kinds terminal diseases but gives a large mouse's behind about some guy's posturing for a crowd?
> 
> #2 Naw, there's no such thing as bad publicity and this is right up his alley. And, it was funny.  Maher does not "attack" any religion. He actually makes a huge point of doing just the opposite. Be that as it may, there is no religion that gets a pass from him.
> 
> Atheist or not, his film, "Religulous", is excellent and not nearly as, for lack of a better word, insulting as one would expect.
> ============
> 
> Andy Levy On Bill Maher's Tim Tebow Tweet: 'Who Cares?' (VIDEO)
> Andy Levy On Bill Maher's Tim Tebow Tweet: 'Who Cares?'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I don't know, I think the problem is that Maher thinks he's Richard Dawkins or one of the other great atheist/humanist thinkers, but he's really just a loud mouthed jerkwad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't like him cuz he's not on your "team."
> 
> Religulous is quite good. Give it a shot. If you don't think it's any good, I'll remember to not take my movie recommends from ya.
Click to expand...


Guy, I'm an atheist, and honestly, it's atheists like Maher that make the rest of us look bad.


----------



## G.T.

JoeB131 said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I don't know, I think the problem is that Maher thinks he's Richard Dawkins or one of the other great atheist/humanist thinkers, but he's really just a loud mouthed jerkwad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't like him cuz he's not on your "team."
> 
> Religulous is quite good. Give it a shot. If you don't think it's any good, I'll remember to not take my movie recommends from ya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guy, I'm an atheist, and honestly, it's atheists like Maher that make the rest of us look bad.
Click to expand...


Religulous is a good film.


----------



## JoeB131

I didn't think so.  Honestly, I thought he got punked a few times by believers, like Theme Park Jesus made him look like an ass.


----------



## G.T.

JoeB131 said:


> I didn't think so.  Honestly, I thought he got punked a few times by believers, like Theme Park Jesus made him look like an ass.



I disagree, I think he made the Religious look like a$ses throughout. Different strokes, I guess.


----------



## JoeB131

G.T. said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think so.  Honestly, I thought he got punked a few times by believers, like Theme Park Jesus made him look like an ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree, I think he made the Religious look like a$ses throughout. Different strokes, I guess.
Click to expand...


I don't know, the scene where he was in the truck stop chapel, those truckers all seemed like nice guys and even prayed for him.  

He came off like a rude guest who insults the hostess' cooking.  

And really, most of the movie comes off like that. He's abusive to the people he runs into, and most of them are very polite to him. 

And this was after editing.  I could imagine what the raw footage looked like.


----------



## JoeB131

Oh, and you don't need to be clever about cussin'.  You can say "asses" here and it's fine.


----------



## G.T.

JoeB131 said:


> Oh, and you don't need to be clever about cussin'.  You can say "asses" here and it's fine.



I don't think you've read many of my posts if you think I care about cussing. I was being creative for no other purpose than boredom, fucker. 

I'm not mad at a guy who's confident in his convictions - he truly thinks these people are gullible people and he treats them accordingly.


----------



## WillowTree

Did you look closely at the pictures at the beginning of the Article? I'd say it was  Maher who was fucked by Jesus..


----------



## Synthaholic

WillowTree said:


> Did you look closely at the pictures at the beginning of the Article? I'd say it was  Maher who was fucked by Jesus..


Post your photo, Dirty Granny.  Let us all have a look-see.


----------



## Synthaholic




----------



## mudwhistle

G.T. said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and you don't need to be clever about cussin'.  You can say "asses" here and it's fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you've read many of my posts if you think I care about cussing. I was being creative for no other purpose than boredom, fucker.
> 
> I'm not mad at a guy who's confident in his convictions - he truly thinks these people are gullible people and he treats them accordingly.
Click to expand...


As long as you sortof agree with his convictions. 

I've seen the way you respond to those you don't agree with. 

I believe everyone has the right to their opinions. 


I also think when someone voices their opinion we have the right to respond to them. 

My response was to cancel my HBO subscription. Bill Maher has probably hurt HBO more than helped them.


----------



## G.T.

mudwhistle said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and you don't need to be clever about cussin'.  You can say "asses" here and it's fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you've read many of my posts if you think I care about cussing. I was being creative for no other purpose than boredom, fucker.
> 
> I'm not mad at a guy who's confident in his convictions - he truly thinks these people are gullible people and he treats them accordingly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As long as you sortof agree with his convictions.
> 
> I've seen the way you respond to those you don't agree with.
> 
> I believe everyone has the right to their opinions.
> 
> 
> I also think when someone voices their opinion we have the right to respond to them.
> 
> My response was to cancel my HBO subscription. Bill Maher has probably hurt HBO more than helped them.
Click to expand...


You think he has? That's not a matter of opinion - if he has, they'd cancel him. 

Anyways, I'm not an atheist I'm an agnostic. 

And I respond to ass-holes in an ass holish way, and nice people in a nice way. It's nothing to do with whether I agree with them, or not, it's whether they're disagreeable or not. Big difference. You'll catch on.


----------



## JoeB131

G.T. said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and you don't need to be clever about cussin'.  You can say "asses" here and it's fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you've read many of my posts if you think I care about cussing. I was being creative for no other purpose than boredom, fucker.
> 
> I'm not mad at a guy who's confident in his convictions - he truly thinks these people are gullible people and he treats them accordingly.
Click to expand...


I think when someone invites you into their home or church or whatever, there's kind of an obligation to be polite and respectful.   

At least that's the way I was brought up.


----------



## Offshore

Bill Maher is a man in love with himself.....self important, all knowing.
He is actually a little man.......in heart, in soul, in knowledge, in respect.....

He gathers notice from the detestation of the hollywood elite of anything Christian.

What he really reveals....is the hypocrisy of liberals and their angst against Christians,
but exclusive of other religions.

Little man, little principals.....what was his name again....


----------



## Qball

People like Maher are strange. They promiscuously make attacks on religious people yet whinge at the first sign of racism or homophobia. Their philosophy is, "bigotry for me, but not for thee".


----------



## midcan5

LOL  Funny how freedom changes coats when one is offended by another's freedom. Suddenly freedom stops dead in its tracks! But this is a game and if gawd is more interested in a game than the real evils in the world maybe a recall is in line? Anyone out there have enough power to not only influence football games but also to cure hunger in the world? Job opening soon.


----------



## Caroljo

Inthemiddle said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maher crossed the line again by trashing Tebow and Christian beliefs
> 
> The coxucker should have said it about Mohammed instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This can't be fucking serious.  Oh wait, it can be.  I forgot to factor in your flaming stupidity.
Click to expand...


Maher wouldn't say anything against Mohammed because he know's he would be on the muslims shit list if he did, and probably have to have body guards so he didn't get his head chopped off!  He knows Christians won't do anything to him....but IF any Christians EVER watched his show, i'm sure they won't any longer.  But, i doubt anyone with any brains at all would watch it anyway.


----------



## Montrovant

Caroljo said:


> Inthemiddle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maher crossed the line again by trashing Tebow and Christian beliefs
> 
> The coxucker should have said it about Mohammed instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This can't be fucking serious.  Oh wait, it can be.  I forgot to factor in your flaming stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maher wouldn't say anything against Mohammed because he know's he would be on the muslims shit list if he did, and probably have to have body guards so he didn't get his head chopped off!  He knows Christians won't do anything to him....but IF any Christians EVER watched his show, i'm sure they won't any longer.  But, i doubt anyone with any brains at all would watch it anyway.
Click to expand...


Maher has insulted Islam on multiple occasions.  He seems to pick on Christianity much more, but Islam has not been given a free pass.  I don't watch his show, but a quick Google search provided a number of examples.

It seems pretty clear to me, from what I've seen of his work (I did watch Religulous, which was disappointing and not very funny), that Maher is opposed to pretty much all organized religion.  He has a special dislike for Christianity, but as we are a majority Christian nation and always have been, that's not exactly shocking.

There's nothing wrong with thinking the man is a no-talent, unfunny hack.  Making it seem that he would never insult Islam is just disingenuous.


----------



## daveman

luddly.neddite said:


> [Bill Maher] should have said it about Mohammed instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, Muhammad wasn't a Christian.
> 
> Duhh.
> 
> BUT -
> 
> Why do you object to what Maher said? In our country, we respect that other people's religious beliefs can be different from our own. Why golly gee, we have even gone to war for that very principle.
> 
> Why are you against the First Amendment?
Click to expand...


----------



## Caroljo

Montrovant said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inthemiddle said:
> 
> 
> 
> This can't be fucking serious.  Oh wait, it can be.  I forgot to factor in your flaming stupidity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maher wouldn't say anything against Mohammed because he know's he would be on the muslims shit list if he did, and probably have to have body guards so he didn't get his head chopped off!  He knows Christians won't do anything to him....but IF any Christians EVER watched his show, i'm sure they won't any longer.  But, i doubt anyone with any brains at all would watch it anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maher has insulted Islam on multiple occasions.  He seems to pick on Christianity much more, but Islam has not been given a free pass.  I don't watch his show, but a quick Google search provided a number of examples.
> 
> It seems pretty clear to me, from what I've seen of his work (I did watch Religulous, which was disappointing and not very funny), that Maher is opposed to pretty much all organized religion.  He has a special dislike for Christianity, but as we are a majority Christian nation and always have been, that's not exactly shocking.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with thinking the man is a no-talent, unfunny hack.  Making it seem that he would never insult Islam is just disingenuous.
Click to expand...


Guess i should have googled it before stating that....i had never heard he had insulted Islam, seems like i always hear about the insults to Christians though.  So i was wrong...   I am surprised he's gotten away with that though!


----------



## JoeB131

Qball said:


> People like Maher are strange. They promiscuously make attacks on religious people yet whinge at the first sign of racism or homophobia. Their philosophy is, "bigotry for me, but not for thee".



Race and sexual orientation aren't choices.  People are what they are.  

I was born a Catholic.  I was raised Catholic.  By the time I was 21, I realized Catholicism and really, all religions, are bullshit. 

I made a choice.  

Other people choose to continue to believe in nonsense.  That is their right. 

If they want to believe a man made of wafers who was his own father died for their sins 2000 years before they committed them, have at it.  If they want to believe in Magic Underwear or Body Thetans or whatever silly nonsense you have out there, knock yourself out.  

But people should have the right to point out how these are silly beliefs, and they don't become less silly because you give them a little gilding and a little ritual and call them a "religion".


----------



## Caroljo

And...what's the reason for putting Tebo down for what he believes?  He's done that signature "Tebo move" since he was in High school! It's not like he just decided one day since he became well known to do it as a publicity stunt.  That's what i like about him, even if he isn't on my favorite team!


----------



## Dr Grump

Bill Maher rocks. Funny as hell and makes Neocons look like idiots. What's not to like?


----------



## daveman

Dr Grump said:


> Bill Maher *rocks. Funny as hell and makes Neocons look like idiots. What's not to like?*



You misspelled "is a hateful leftist retard".


----------



## Dr Grump

daveman said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Maher *rocks. Funny as hell and makes Neocons look like idiots. What's not to like?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You misspelled "is a hateful leftist retard".
Click to expand...


He's not hateful, nor a leftist, nor a retard...you're 0 from 3...


----------



## Caroljo

Dr Grump said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Maher *rocks. Funny as hell and makes Neocons look like idiots. What's not to like?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You misspelled "is a hateful leftist retard".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's not hateful, nor a leftist, nor a retard...you're 0 from 3...
Click to expand...


He's also not likeable, not funny and not very smart....you're a moron....


----------



## Dr Grump

Caroljo said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> You misspelled "is a hateful leftist retard".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's not hateful, nor a leftist, nor a retard...you're 0 from 3...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's also not likeable, not funny and not very smart....you're a moron....
Click to expand...


He's funny as hell, pretty smart...Sometimes he is likeable...sometimes he comes across as a smart arse..

Move along, somewhere Stateside a village is missing its idiot...


----------



## JoeB131

Caroljo said:


> And...what's the reason for putting Tebo down for what he believes?  He's done that signature "Tebo move" since he was in High school! It's not like he just decided one day since he became well known to do it as a publicity stunt.  That's what i like about him, even if he isn't on my favorite team!



Depends what they are putting him down for.  


My problem with Tebow is that he really thinks that God is going to ignore famines, plagues, wars, but he's going to take time out his busy schedule to make sure a football game ends a certain way because Tebow is more demonstrative in his faith than the other guy's QB?


----------



## MarcATL

kyzr said:


> Maher crossed the line again by trashing Tebow and Christian beliefs
> 
> The coxucker should have said it about Mohammed instead.
> 
> Anyway, lets see if anyone supports Maher's degenerate trash talk.
> 
> Bill Maher on Tim Tebow: Effed by Jesus! - The Hollywood Gossip



I'll say this and be done with it...I don't believe that what or how Tebow conducts himself is a credit to Christianity. It smacks of performance and that is the opposite of Christianity.

Maybe that was a bit harsh, but I think the boy is very mistaken with his "stunts" for lack of a better term.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

My,my ... what a lot of to-do over nothing. 

A little reality check:

Tebow is paid enormous money to plays a children's game and his ridiculous public posturing about what should be a very personal and private believe. Amazingly, he is considered some sort of hero for accomplishing nothing, adding nothing to our world. 

Maher is a comedian who is paid enormous bucks to make us look at our weaknesses and laugh at ourselves. Love him or hate him - it won't make any difference because he is paid according to how many people get all up in arms over his opinions. The more you steam and yammer and whine, the ore he gets paid. 

While y'all are gittin' all lathered up over nothing, we are crapping all over on the real heroes in our society - law enforcement, fire fighters, nurses and teachers. 

Okay, you can go back to breast beating and braying about nothing at all.


----------



## Caroljo

JoeB131 said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And...what's the reason for putting Tebo down for what he believes?  He's done that signature "Tebo move" since he was in High school! It's not like he just decided one day since he became well known to do it as a publicity stunt.  That's what i like about him, even if he isn't on my favorite team!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends what they are putting him down for.
> 
> 
> My problem with Tebow is that he really thinks that God is going to ignore famines, plagues, wars, but he's going to take time out his busy schedule to make sure a football game ends a certain way because Tebow is more demonstrative in his faith than the other guy's QB?
Click to expand...



Yup...that's exactly what he thinks, and he's right.  God doesn't consider any schedule "busy", He has no problem with that.  He's everywhere all the time.

EDIT: And no, God never ignores famines, plagues & wars either.........


----------



## Caroljo

Dr Grump said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's not hateful, nor a leftist, nor a retard...you're 0 from 3...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's also not likeable, not funny and not very smart....you're a moron....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's funny as hell, pretty smart...Sometimes he is likeable...sometimes he comes across as a smart arse..
> 
> Move along, somewhere Stateside a village is missing its idiot...
Click to expand...


Then you better hurry before they lock the gate on you.....


----------



## Dr Grump

Caroljo said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And...what's the reason for putting Tebo down for what he believes?  He's done that signature "Tebo move" since he was in High school! It's not like he just decided one day since he became well known to do it as a publicity stunt.  That's what i like about him, even if he isn't on my favorite team!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends what they are putting him down for.
> 
> 
> My problem with Tebow is that he really thinks that God is going to ignore famines, plagues, wars, but he's going to take time out his busy schedule to make sure a football game ends a certain way because Tebow is more demonstrative in his faith than the other guy's QB?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yup...that's exactly what he thinks, and he's right.  God doesn't consider any schedule "busy", He has no problem with that.  He's everywhere all the time.
> 
> EDIT: And no, God never ignores famines, plagues & wars either.........
Click to expand...


Christ, speaking of morons....

God is a myth, and any god that would allow children to die in a plague or war isn't worth shitting on, let alone 'following'.

Sheeple...


----------



## Luddly Neddite

MarcATL said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maher crossed the line again by trashing Tebow and Christian beliefs
> 
> The coxucker should have said it about Mohammed instead.
> 
> Anyway, lets see if anyone supports Maher's degenerate trash talk.
> 
> Bill Maher on Tim Tebow: Effed by Jesus! - The Hollywood Gossip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll say this and be done with it...I don't believe that what or how Tebow conducts himself is a credit to Christianity. It smacks of performance and that is the opposite of Christianity.
> 
> Maybe that was a bit harsh, but I think the boy is very mistaken with his "stunts" for lack of a better term.
Click to expand...


I think you've nailed it. 

He cheapens real belief and real religions. 

He's embarrassing but he's not a fool. He gets paid big bucks for his silly posturing.


----------



## Dr Grump

Caroljo said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's also not likeable, not funny and not very smart....you're a moron....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's funny as hell, pretty smart...Sometimes he is likeable...sometimes he comes across as a smart arse..
> 
> Move along, somewhere Stateside a village is missing its idiot...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you better hurry before they lock the gate on you.....
Click to expand...


This board needs another holy roller like a dose of the clap...


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Montrovant said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inthemiddle said:
> 
> 
> 
> This can't be fucking serious.  Oh wait, it can be.  I forgot to factor in your flaming stupidity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maher wouldn't say anything against Mohammed because he know's he would be on the muslims shit list if he did, and probably have to have body guards so he didn't get his head chopped off!  He knows Christians won't do anything to him....but IF any Christians EVER watched his show, i'm sure they won't any longer.  But, i doubt anyone with any brains at all would watch it anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maher has insulted Islam on multiple occasions.  He seems to pick on Christianity much more, but Islam has not been given a free pass.  I don't watch his show, but a quick Google search provided a number of examples.
> 
> It seems pretty clear to me, from what I've seen of his work (I did watch Religulous, which was disappointing and not very funny), that Maher is opposed to pretty much all organized religion.  He has a special dislike for Christianity, but as we are a majority Christian nation and always have been, that's not exactly shocking.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with thinking the man is a no-talent, unfunny hack.  Making it seem that he would never insult Islam is just disingenuous.
Click to expand...


Interesting because I got something completely different out of the film. 

What I heard is that he always answered the question, "Is god real?" the very same way - "I don't know". 

No matter what religion, his answer was always the same, "I don't know". 

Who here can answer that question any other way? 

You can wish and hope but, in the end, you really don't know.


----------



## Caroljo

Dr Grump said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Depends what they are putting him down for.
> 
> 
> My problem with Tebow is that he really thinks that God is going to ignore famines, plagues, wars, but he's going to take time out his busy schedule to make sure a football game ends a certain way because Tebow is more demonstrative in his faith than the other guy's QB?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup...that's exactly what he thinks, and he's right.  God doesn't consider any schedule "busy", He has no problem with that.  He's everywhere all the time.
> 
> EDIT: And no, God never ignores famines, plagues & wars either.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Christ, speaking of morons....
> 
> God is a myth, and any god that would allow children to die in a plague or war isn't worth shitting on, let alone 'following'.
> 
> Sheeple...
Click to expand...


What if you're wrong?


----------



## Caroljo

Dr Grump said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's funny as hell, pretty smart...Sometimes he is likeable...sometimes he comes across as a smart arse..
> 
> Move along, somewhere Stateside a village is missing its idiot...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you better hurry before they lock the gate on you.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This board needs another holy roller like a dose of the clap...
Click to expand...


I don't consider myself a "holy roller".  Yes, I believe in God.  If i'm in a conversation that brings God up, then i will make a statement according to my beliefs.

I have NEVER pushed my beliefs on anyone else.  I'm always ready to talk about God, but only when it comes up in conversation, or unless, of course, i'm on the Religion threads.


----------



## daveman

Dr Grump said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Maher *rocks. Funny as hell and makes Neocons look like idiots. What's not to like?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You misspelled "is a hateful leftist retard".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's not hateful, nor a leftist, nor a retard...you're 0 from 3...
Click to expand...

Ooooh, you really refuted that.

Oh, wait -- no, you didn't.


----------



## daveman

Plasmaball said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's not hateful, nor a leftist, nor a retard...you're 0 from 3...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's also not likeable, not funny and not very smart....you're a moron....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i like him, he isnt too funny, but he is smart...
> 
> So your opinion in noted,but wrong
Click to expand...


His opinions are opinions, but your opinions are facts?

Interesting.


----------



## daveman

Dr Grump said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's not hateful, nor a leftist, nor a retard...you're 0 from 3...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's also not likeable, not funny and not very smart....you're a moron....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's funny as hell, pretty smart...Sometimes he is likeable...sometimes he comes across as a smart arse..
> 
> Move along, somewhere Stateside a village is missing its idiot...
Click to expand...


Yes.  New York City.


----------



## daveman

Dr Grump said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's funny as hell, pretty smart...Sometimes he is likeable...sometimes he comes across as a smart arse..
> 
> Move along, somewhere Stateside a village is missing its idiot...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you better hurry before they lock the gate on you.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This board needs another holy roller like a dose of the clap...
Click to expand...


We're full up on pretentious leftist assholes, too.


----------



## daveman

Caroljo said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then you better hurry before they lock the gate on you.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This board needs another holy roller like a dose of the clap...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't consider myself a "holy roller".  Yes, I believe in God.  If i'm in a conversation that brings God up, then i will make a statement according to my beliefs.
> 
> I have NEVER pushed my beliefs on anyone else.  I'm always ready to talk about God, but only when it comes up in conversation, or unless, of course, i'm on the Religion threads.
Click to expand...

No, no, Carol...to leftists, if you say the word "god" (unless it's followed by "damn America"), you're a dominionist who wants an American Christian theocracy.  And you want to burn Wiccans at the stake.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Caroljo said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup...that's exactly what he thinks, and he's right.  God doesn't consider any schedule "busy", He has no problem with that.  He's everywhere all the time.
> 
> EDIT: And no, God never ignores famines, plagues & wars either.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christ, speaking of morons....
> 
> God is a myth, and any god that would allow children to die in a plague or war isn't worth shitting on, let alone 'following'.
> 
> Sheeple...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What if you're wrong?
Click to expand...


Good question. 

Well, not really but let's pretend for a moment ... 

If I'm wrong and I don't get to go to "heaven", tht will mean that I will not get the great joy of being doomed to eternity WITH such folx as Jimmy Swaggert, Tammy Faye, $$arah and $$antorum and Pat Robertson and -- I can't go on. I'm getting sick to my stomach. 

Not to mention that some religions believe that non-human animals don't have "souls" and therefore, will not be allowed into "heaven".

Thanks, but I'll pass.


----------



## Caroljo

luddly.neddite said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> Christ, speaking of morons....
> 
> God is a myth, and any god that would allow children to die in a plague or war isn't worth shitting on, let alone 'following'.
> 
> Sheeple...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What if you're wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good question.
> 
> Well, not really but let's pretend for a moment ...
> 
> If I'm wrong and I don't get to go to "heaven", tht will mean that I will not get the great joy of being doomed to eternity WITH such folx as Jimmy Swaggert, Tammy Faye, $$arah and $$antorum and Pat Robertson and -- I can't go on. I'm getting sick to my stomach.
> 
> Not to mention that some religions believe that non-human animals don't have "souls" and therefore, will not be allowed into "heaven".
> 
> Thanks, but I'll pass.
Click to expand...


Actually...i'd be very surprised to see any of them in Heaven! Lol!  In my opinion, they have all been an embarassment to all Christians.
You never know who will be there though.  Anyone, no matter what their sins had been in life, if they asked forgiveness with faith and real belief, they will be there.  Heck, you might even find Manson there! (really doubt it though!  )


----------



## Dr Grump

Caroljo said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup...that's exactly what he thinks, and he's right.  God doesn't consider any schedule "busy", He has no problem with that.  He's everywhere all the time.
> 
> EDIT: And no, God never ignores famines, plagues & wars either.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christ, speaking of morons....
> 
> God is a myth, and any god that would allow children to die in a plague or war isn't worth shitting on, let alone 'following'.
> 
> Sheeple...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What if you're wrong?
Click to expand...


I'm not. What if you are?


----------



## Dr Grump

daveman said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> This board needs another holy roller like a dose of the clap...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't consider myself a "holy roller".  Yes, I believe in God.  If i'm in a conversation that brings God up, then i will make a statement according to my beliefs.
> 
> I have NEVER pushed my beliefs on anyone else.  I'm always ready to talk about God, but only when it comes up in conversation, or unless, of course, i'm on the Religion threads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, no, Carol...to leftists, if you say the word "god" (unless it's followed by "damn America"), you're a dominionist who wants an American Christian theocracy.  And you want to burn Wiccans at the stake.
Click to expand...


Generalise much?


----------



## Caroljo

Dr Grump said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> Christ, speaking of morons....
> 
> God is a myth, and any god that would allow children to die in a plague or war isn't worth shitting on, let alone 'following'.
> 
> Sheeple...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What if you're wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not. What if you are?
Click to expand...


If there's nothing after we're dead...why should i care? I won't know.....
But if there IS something, the Heaven that's promised us, then i'll be sooooo glad i chose God over NOTHING.


----------



## Dr Grump

Caroljo said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What if you're wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not. What if you are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If there's nothing after we're dead...why should i care? I won't know.....
> But if there IS something, the Heaven that's promised us, then i'll be sooooo glad i chose God over NOTHING.
Click to expand...


i'll take my chances if a god does exist. I can be pretty persuasive..


----------



## Caroljo

Dr Grump said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not. What if you are?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If there's nothing after we're dead...why should i care? I won't know.....
> But if there IS something, the Heaven that's promised us, then i'll be sooooo glad i chose God over NOTHING.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i'll take my chances if a god does exist. I can be pretty persuasive..
Click to expand...


Ok...I don't think God takes bribes though.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

> Not surprisingly, Tebow - who was warned by a fake JC Himself that upcoming games would be difficult - didn't address Maher's Tweet, simply writing after his poor showing Saturday:
> 
> Tough game today but whats most important is being able to celebrate the birth of our Savior, Jesus Christ. Merry Christmas everyone GB².



Tebow is a fine example for what he stands for.


----------



## Dr Grump

Caroljo said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If there's nothing after we're dead...why should i care? I won't know.....
> But if there IS something, the Heaven that's promised us, then i'll be sooooo glad i chose God over NOTHING.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'll take my chances if a god does exist. I can be pretty persuasive..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok...I don't think God takes bribes though.
Click to expand...


Who said anything about bribes...


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Dr Grump said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> i'll take my chances if a god does exist. I can be pretty persuasive..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok...I don't think God takes bribes though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who said anything about bribes...
Click to expand...


Dude I don't have a snowballs chance in hell to stand before God Justified for my actions, but at least I don't deny who he is.


----------



## Synthaholic

luddly.neddite said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maher wouldn't say anything against Mohammed because he know's he would be on the muslims shit list if he did, and probably have to have body guards so he didn't get his head chopped off!  He knows Christians won't do anything to him....but IF any Christians EVER watched his show, i'm sure they won't any longer.  But, i doubt anyone with any brains at all would watch it anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maher has insulted Islam on multiple occasions.  He seems to pick on Christianity much more, but Islam has not been given a free pass.  I don't watch his show, but a quick Google search provided a number of examples.
> 
> It seems pretty clear to me, from what I've seen of his work (I did watch Religulous, which was disappointing and not very funny), that Maher is opposed to pretty much all organized religion.  He has a special dislike for Christianity, but as we are a majority Christian nation and always have been, that's not exactly shocking.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with thinking the man is a no-talent, unfunny hack.  Making it seem that he would never insult Islam is just disingenuous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting because I got something completely different out of the film.
> 
> *What I heard is that he always answered the question, "Is god real?" the very same way - "I don't know".
> 
> No matter what religion, his answer was always the same, "I don't know". *
> 
> Who here can answer that question any other way?
> 
> You can wish and hope but, in the end, you really don't know.
Click to expand...


Exactly correct.  His contempt is for the people who insist that it's real, refuse to consider that it's not, and arrogantly proselytize with self-certainty.  And also the hypocrisy.  He has been particularly hard on Mormons and Scientologists, and Catholics for the child sodomy crimes.  I think much more so than Jews, Hindus and Buddhists.


----------



## Synthaholic

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Not surprisingly, Tebow - who was warned by a fake JC Himself that upcoming games would be difficult - didn't address Maher's Tweet, simply writing after his poor showing Saturday:
> 
> Tough game today but whats most important is being able to celebrate the birth of our Savior, Jesus Christ. Merry Christmas everyone GB².
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tebow is a fine example for what he stands for.
Click to expand...

Big money for mediocre players?


----------



## Qball

JoeB131 said:


> Qball said:
> 
> 
> 
> People like Maher are strange. They promiscuously make attacks on religious people yet whinge at the first sign of racism or homophobia. Their philosophy is, "bigotry for me, but not for thee".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Race and sexual orientation aren't choices.  People are what they are.
> 
> I was born a Catholic.  I was raised Catholic.  By the time I was 21, I realized Catholicism and really, all religions, are bullshit.
> 
> I made a choice.
> 
> Other people choose to continue to believe in nonsense.  That is their right.
> 
> If they want to believe a man made of wafers who was his own father died for their sins 2000 years before they committed them, have at it.  If they want to believe in Magic Underwear or Body Thetans or whatever silly nonsense you have out there, knock yourself out.
> 
> But people should have the right to point out how these are silly beliefs, and they don't become less silly because you give them a little gilding and a little ritual and call them a "religion".
Click to expand...


What difference does it make? There are people who are of a different belief system than you, just like there are people of different races and orientations. They don't work the exact same way, but if we're going to make a virtue out of respecting otherwise good people for being different in some deep, fundamental way, then we need to do that with everyone. Just because one could hypothetical shed all of their religious beliefs tomorrow doesn't mean it's okay to malign and perpetuate prejudice and intolerance on them.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Synthaholic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not surprisingly, Tebow - who was warned by a fake JC Himself that upcoming games would be difficult - didn't address Maher's Tweet, simply writing after his poor showing Saturday:
> 
> Tough game today but what&#8217;s most important is being able to celebrate the birth of our Savior, Jesus Christ. Merry Christmas everyone GB².
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tebow is a fine example for what he stands for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Big money for mediocre players?
Click to expand...


And? Are you saying rich people can't have a personal relationship with Jesus?  It's got to be fake because they are rich?


----------



## daveman

Dr Grump said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't consider myself a "holy roller".  Yes, I believe in God.  If i'm in a conversation that brings God up, then i will make a statement according to my beliefs.
> 
> I have NEVER pushed my beliefs on anyone else.  I'm always ready to talk about God, but only when it comes up in conversation, or unless, of course, i'm on the Religion threads.
> 
> 
> 
> No, no, Carol...to leftists, if you say the word "god" (unless it's followed by "damn America"), you're a dominionist who wants an American Christian theocracy.  And you want to burn Wiccans at the stake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Generalise much?
Click to expand...

Only when justified.  Feeling your toes stepped on?


----------



## daveman

Plasmaball said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's not hateful, nor a leftist, nor a retard...you're 0 from 3...
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooh, you really refuted that.
> 
> Oh, wait -- no, you didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh good comeback....nailed me...
Click to expand...


Yup.  Sure did.  Incredibly easy, too.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> luddly.neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maher has insulted Islam on multiple occasions.  He seems to pick on Christianity much more, but Islam has not been given a free pass.  I don't watch his show, but a quick Google search provided a number of examples.
> 
> It seems pretty clear to me, from what I've seen of his work (I did watch Religulous, which was disappointing and not very funny), that Maher is opposed to pretty much all organized religion.  He has a special dislike for Christianity, but as we are a majority Christian nation and always have been, that's not exactly shocking.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with thinking the man is a no-talent, unfunny hack.  Making it seem that he would never insult Islam is just disingenuous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting because I got something completely different out of the film.
> 
> *What I heard is that he always answered the question, "Is god real?" the very same way - "I don't know".
> 
> No matter what religion, his answer was always the same, "I don't know". *
> 
> Who here can answer that question any other way?
> 
> You can wish and hope but, in the end, you really don't know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly correct.  His contempt is for the people who insist that it's real, refuse to consider that it's not, and arrogantly proselytize with self-certainty.  And also the hypocrisy.  He has been particularly hard on Mormons and Scientologists, and Catholics for the child sodomy crimes.  I think much more so than Jews, Hindus and Buddhists.
Click to expand...

There is nothing in this entire universe, no action in all of history, no physical law you can  point to and say, "This proves there is no God."

That's the simple fact.  Insisting there is no God (as Grump just did) is as much a matter of faith as insisting there is.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not surprisingly, Tebow - who was warned by a fake JC Himself that upcoming games would be difficult - didn't address Maher's Tweet, simply writing after his poor showing Saturday:
> 
> Tough game today but whats most important is being able to celebrate the birth of our Savior, Jesus Christ. Merry Christmas everyone GB².
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tebow is a fine example for what he stands for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Big money for mediocre players?
Click to expand...

Mediocre keyboard players?

Oh, yeah...you don't get big money.


----------



## Qball

Synthaholic said:


> luddly.neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maher has insulted Islam on multiple occasions.  He seems to pick on Christianity much more, but Islam has not been given a free pass.  I don't watch his show, but a quick Google search provided a number of examples.
> 
> It seems pretty clear to me, from what I've seen of his work (I did watch Religulous, which was disappointing and not very funny), that Maher is opposed to pretty much all organized religion.  He has a special dislike for Christianity, but as we are a majority Christian nation and always have been, that's not exactly shocking.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with thinking the man is a no-talent, unfunny hack.  Making it seem that he would never insult Islam is just disingenuous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting because I got something completely different out of the film.
> 
> *What I heard is that he always answered the question, "Is god real?" the very same way - "I don't know".
> 
> No matter what religion, his answer was always the same, "I don't know". *
> 
> Who here can answer that question any other way?
> 
> You can wish and hope but, in the end, you really don't know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly correct.  His contempt is for the people who insist that it's real, refuse to consider that it's not, and arrogantly proselytize with self-certainty.  And also the hypocrisy.  He has been particularly hard on Mormons and Scientologists, and Catholics for the child sodomy crimes.  I think much more so than Jews, Hindus and Buddhists.
Click to expand...


That's so...basic, though. I mean, it sort of sounds like a cop out to make Maher's uneasiness with religion seem more intellectual than visceral, which it isn't. I mean, if you know for certain that they certainly are not certain in their belief (and by the way, "uncertainty" is inherent in faith), why does it bother him that they pretend like they know? OK, they say they do...and? It's just a primal, childlike sense of contrariness to need to "correct" everybody on this point.


----------



## Dr Grump

daveman said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, no, Carol...to leftists, if you say the word "god" (unless it's followed by "damn America"), you're a dominionist who wants an American Christian theocracy.  And you want to burn Wiccans at the stake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Generalise much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only when justified.  Feeling your toes stepped on?
Click to expand...


No


----------



## Dr Grump

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok...I don't think God takes bribes though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who said anything about bribes...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude I don't have a snowballs chance in hell to stand before God Justified for my actions, but at least I don't deny who he is.
Click to expand...


If your god is all you say he is, then I doubt he'd send me to hell for something as pathetic and denying who he is....


----------



## Dr Grump

daveman said:


> There is nothing in this entire universe, no action in all of history, no physical law you can  point to and say, "This proves there is no God."
> 
> That's the simple fact.  Insisting there is no God (as Grump just did) is as much a matter of faith as insisting there is.



But there are plenty of laws that can prove other things that we unproven last year, a decade ago, a century ago, a millenia ago. There is nothing that proves your god exists, period. 

My insisting there is no god is not a matter of faith, it's a matter of logic...big difference...


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Dr Grump said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who said anything about bribes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude I don't have a snowballs chance in hell to stand before God Justified for my actions, but at least I don't deny who he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If your god is all you say he is, then I doubt he'd send me to hell for something as pathetic and denying who he is....
Click to expand...


Denial of him is the unforgivable sin. Just remember that.


----------



## Dr Grump

Qball said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luddly.neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting because I got something completely different out of the film.
> 
> *What I heard is that he always answered the question, "Is god real?" the very same way - "I don't know".
> 
> No matter what religion, his answer was always the same, "I don't know". *
> 
> Who here can answer that question any other way?
> 
> You can wish and hope but, in the end, you really don't know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly correct.  His contempt is for the people who insist that it's real, refuse to consider that it's not, and arrogantly proselytize with self-certainty.  And also the hypocrisy.  He has been particularly hard on Mormons and Scientologists, and Catholics for the child sodomy crimes.  I think much more so than Jews, Hindus and Buddhists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's so...basic, though. I mean, it sort of sounds like a cop out to make Maher's uneasiness with religion seem more intellectual than visceral, which it isn't. I mean, if you know for certain that they certainly are not certain in their belief (and by the way, "uncertainty" is inherent in faith), why does it bother him that they pretend like they know? OK, they say they do...and? It's just a primal, childlike sense of contrariness to need to "correct" everybody on this point.
Click to expand...


No worse than those that prothylise. In saying that, I have never seen Maher being uneasy about religion at all. He seems to find it funny, contemptuous, and sometimes weird. Unease though? Nope...


----------



## Dr Grump

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude I don't have a snowballs chance in hell to stand before God Justified for my actions, but at least I don't deny who he is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If your god is all you say he is, then I doubt he'd send me to hell for something as pathetic and denying who he is....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Denial of him is the unforgivable sin. Just remember that.
Click to expand...


According to humans. I'll take my chance with the Big Guy himself, if it ever comes to that, over the words of humans who seem to interpret, reinterpret and then bend his so-called words to meet their own needs. 

And again, if doing so is an unforgivable sin, then he needs a thicker skin. There are a lot worse things in life than people ignoring your existance to worry about....


----------



## daveman

Dr Grump said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> Generalise much?
> 
> 
> 
> Only when justified.  Feeling your toes stepped on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No
Click to expand...

Your objection to my post suggests otherwise.


----------



## daveman

Dr Grump said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing in this entire universe, no action in all of history, no physical law you can  point to and say, "This proves there is no God."
> 
> That's the simple fact.  Insisting there is no God (as Grump just did) is as much a matter of faith as insisting there is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But there are plenty of laws that can prove other things that we unproven last year, a decade ago, a century ago, a millenia ago. There is nothing that proves your god exists, period.
Click to expand...

Then you understand nothing about faith.


Dr Grump said:


> My insisting there is no god is not a matter of faith, it's a matter of logic...big difference...


No.  You hold a belief based on no evidence whatsoever.

That's faith, no logic.


----------



## Dr Grump

daveman said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing in this entire universe, no action in all of history, no physical law you can  point to and say, "This proves there is no God."
> 
> That's the simple fact.  Insisting there is no God (as Grump just did) is as much a matter of faith as insisting there is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But there are plenty of laws that can prove other things that we unproven last year, a decade ago, a century ago, a millenia ago. There is nothing that proves your god exists, period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you understand nothing about faith.
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> My insisting there is no god is not a matter of faith, it's a matter of logic...big difference...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.  You hold a belief based on no evidence whatsoever.
> 
> That's faith, no logic.
Click to expand...


Proof is not faith....
You are right there is no evidence of a god. never has been, never will be....

It is not a belief, it is a fact. There is no evidence of a god existing....Fact. End of story.

Your belief is not fact.


----------



## Synthaholic

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tebow is a fine example for what he stands for.
> 
> 
> 
> Big money for mediocre players?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And? Are you saying rich people can't have a personal relationship with Jesus?  It's got to be fake because they are rich?
Click to expand...


I was just giving you a fine example of what he stands for.  Just like a lot of other mediocre players being paid way more than they are worth.

I am a big believer in performance-based pay for professional athletes.  They aren't owed a living, never mind a luxurious lifestyle.  Let them earn it with their play, not their potential.

And rich people _should _thank Jesus.  A lot of them aren't deserving.


----------



## daveman

Dr Grump said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> But there are plenty of laws that can prove other things that we unproven last year, a decade ago, a century ago, a millenia ago. There is nothing that proves your god exists, period.
> 
> 
> 
> Then you understand nothing about faith.
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> My insisting there is no god is not a matter of faith, it's a matter of logic...big difference...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.  You hold a belief based on no evidence whatsoever.
> 
> That's faith, no logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Proof is not faith....
> You are right there is no evidence of a god. never has been, never will be....
> 
> It is not a belief, it is a fact. There is no evidence of a god existing....Fact. End of story.
> 
> Your belief is not fact.
Click to expand...

There is no evidence there cannot be a god.  Fact. End of story.

Your belief is not fact.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> I am a big believer in performance-based pay for professional athletes.  They aren't owed a living, never mind a luxurious lifestyle.  Let them earn it with their play, not their potential.



I am a big believer in performance-based pay for everyone.  They aren't owed a living, never mind a luxurious lifestyle.  Let them earn it with their work, not their potential.



Synthaholic said:


> And rich people should thank Jesus. A lot of them aren't deserving.


Funny how you feel you have the authority to decide that.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Dr Grump said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing in this entire universe, no action in all of history, no physical law you can  point to and say, "This proves there is no God."
> 
> That's the simple fact.  Insisting there is no God (as Grump just did) is as much a matter of faith as insisting there is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But there are plenty of laws that can prove other things that we unproven last year, a decade ago, a century ago, a millenia ago. There is nothing that proves your god exists, period.
> 
> My insisting there is no god is not a matter of faith, it's a matter of logic...big difference...
Click to expand...




> My insisting there is no god is not a matter of faith, it's a matter of logic...big difference...


So you demand that their isn't any God? Who made you dictator to make such a demand?


----------



## Dr Grump

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing in this entire universe, no action in all of history, no physical law you can  point to and say, "This proves there is no God."
> 
> That's the simple fact.  Insisting there is no God (as Grump just did) is as much a matter of faith as insisting there is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But there are plenty of laws that can prove other things that we unproven last year, a decade ago, a century ago, a millenia ago. There is nothing that proves your god exists, period.
> 
> My insisting there is no god is not a matter of faith, it's a matter of logic...big difference...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My insisting there is no god is not a matter of faith, it's a matter of logic...big difference...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you demand that their isn't any God? Who made you dictator to make such a demand?
Click to expand...


I'm not demanding anything. My insistance is my own towards those who believe...whether they take it up, is up to them. if they don't, no big deal this end...


----------



## JoeB131

Qball said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Qball said:
> 
> 
> 
> People like Maher are strange. They promiscuously make attacks on religious people yet whinge at the first sign of racism or homophobia. Their philosophy is, "bigotry for me, but not for thee".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Race and sexual orientation aren't choices.  People are what they are.
> 
> I was born a Catholic.  I was raised Catholic.  By the time I was 21, I realized Catholicism and really, all religions, are bullshit.
> 
> I made a choice.
> 
> Other people choose to continue to believe in nonsense.  That is their right.
> 
> If they want to believe a man made of wafers who was his own father died for their sins 2000 years before they committed them, have at it.  If they want to believe in Magic Underwear or Body Thetans or whatever silly nonsense you have out there, knock yourself out.
> 
> But people should have the right to point out how these are silly beliefs, and they don't become less silly because you give them a little gilding and a little ritual and call them a "religion".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What difference does it make? There are people who are of a different belief system than you, just like there are people of different races and orientations. They don't work the exact same way, but if we're going to make a virtue out of respecting otherwise good people for being different in some deep, fundamental way, then we need to do that with everyone. Just because one could hypothetical shed all of their religious beliefs tomorrow doesn't mean it's okay to malign and perpetuate prejudice and intolerance on them.
Click to expand...


Sorry, if I ran into an adut who believed in Santa Claus at 25, I would consider that man a silly person.  I would have even more contempt for him if we presented him with photos of the North Pole showing no workshop, and film of his parents buying the presents and putting them under the tree. 

But if you take a silly belief that is disprovable like People were made out of mud (ignore that evidence of evolution) or that there were Hebrews in the AMericas (Ignore the lack of archelogical or anthropological evidence) or that we all have body Thetans clinging to us because Evil Space Lord Zenu dropped them into a volcano.  Those are all silly beliefs.  And because you call them a religion doesn't make them LESS silly.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Dr Grump said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> But there are plenty of laws that can prove other things that we unproven last year, a decade ago, a century ago, a millenia ago. There is nothing that proves your god exists, period.
> 
> My insisting there is no god is not a matter of faith, it's a matter of logic...big difference...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My insisting there is no god is not a matter of faith, it's a matter of logic...big difference...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you demand that their isn't any God? Who made you dictator to make such a demand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not demanding anything. My insistance is my own towards those who believe...whether they take it up, is up to them. if they don't, no big deal this end...
Click to expand...


I noticed you cleverly used the word  insisting.
insistingpresent participle of in·sist (Verb)
Verb:	
Demand something forcefully, not accepting refusal.
Demand forcefully to have or do something: "she insisted on answers"; "boots he insisted on wearing".


----------



## daveman

JoeB131 said:


> But if you take a silly belief that is disprovable like People were made out of mud (ignore that evidence of evolution)...


Point of order:  Evolution makes no attempt to explain the origin of life.  It attempts only to explain the differentiation of species.


----------



## Dr Grump

daveman said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But if you take a silly belief that is disprovable like People were made out of mud (ignore that evidence of evolution)...
> 
> 
> 
> Point of order:  Evolution makes no attempt to explain the origin of life.  It attempts only to explain the differentiation of species.
Click to expand...


You need to read on the subject..


----------



## JoeB131

daveman said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But if you take a silly belief that is disprovable like People were made out of mud (ignore that evidence of evolution)...
> 
> 
> 
> Point of order:  Evolution makes no attempt to explain the origin of life.  It attempts only to explain the differentiation of species.
Click to expand...


Fair enough.  The theory of how life began is Abiogenesis, and there is no firm science on that.  

But even if you accept that God was the one who stirred life in the Primordial Soup 4 billion years ago, that is not what the bible says.  It says God made all life in its current form 6000 years ago over a six day period.  

Which is a myth.  I have no problem if you want to call it a metaphor, if that makes you feel better, but it isn't factually true.  

We know that man acheived his current form through a process of natural selection and adaptive radiation.


----------



## Dr Grump

JoeB131 said:


> Which is a myth.  I have no problem if you want to call it a metaphor, if that makes you feel better, but it isn't factually true.
> 
> We know that man acheived his current form through a process of natural selection and adaptive radiation.



I do have a problem with them using it as a metaphor. It's a cop out on their part. Hundreds of years ago when science was a back water of theories and people were mocked, imprisoned and executed if they questioned the word of god(s), they easily believed that some ominpresent being could create a world in six days. That is what they believed. It is only in the 20th century when science has put paid to some of religions' more asinine/unbelievable parables/beliefs that they have decided that maybe the six day analogy was metaphorical. To which I say bullshit. Why say "oh, one day in God years is acutally a thousand in human years". Bull puckie. Why not say a thousand instead of six? After all the bible is written for humans? Why talk in god years? They changed the goal posts after they realised how ridiculous they sounded...


----------



## JoeB131

Dr Grump said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which is a myth.  I have no problem if you want to call it a metaphor, if that makes you feel better, but it isn't factually true.
> 
> We know that man acheived his current form through a process of natural selection and adaptive radiation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do have a problem with them using it as a metaphor. It's a cop out on their part. Hundreds of years ago when science was a back water of theories and people were mocked, imprisoned and executed if they questioned the word of god(s), they easily believed that some ominpresent being could create a world in six days. That is what they believed. It is only in the 20th century when science has put paid to some of religions' more asinine/unbelievable parables/beliefs that they have decided that maybe the six day analogy was metaphorical. To which I say bullshit. Why say "oh, one day in God years is acutally a thousand in human years". Bull puckie. Why not say a thousand instead of six? After all the bible is written for humans? Why talk in god years? They changed the goal posts after they realised how ridiculous they sounded...
Click to expand...


Well, I'm trying to be gracious because I like the person I was responding to.  

I'm an atheist, but I think there is a lot of positive stuff in the bible.  Leaving aside the whole Man-God myth nonsense about Jesus, his message is a positive one.


----------



## Unkotare

JoeB131 said:


> I'm an atheist.




And a bigot, and an idiot, and a hateful shit, and an insecure juvenile, and a DNC shill, and a make-pretend conservative, and...


----------



## JoeB131

Unkotare said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm an atheist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a bigot, and an idiot, and a hateful shit, and an insecure juvenile, and a DNC shill, and a make-pretend conservative, and...
Click to expand...


and you're a stalker, which makes you a sad little man, but I won't tell anyone.


----------



## Dr Grump

JoeB131 said:


> Well, I'm trying to be gracious because I like the person I was responding to.
> 
> I'm an atheist, but I think there is a lot of positive stuff in the bible.  Leaving aside the whole Man-God myth nonsense about Jesus, his message is a positive one.



I agree, there is some good stuff in the bible...


----------



## daveman

Dr Grump said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But if you take a silly belief that is disprovable like People were made out of mud (ignore that evidence of evolution)...
> 
> 
> 
> Point of order:  Evolution makes no attempt to explain the origin of life.  It attempts only to explain the differentiation of species.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to read on the subject..
Click to expand...

I have.  Apparently, you haven't.

Or would you like to explain how inanimate matter can "evolve"?


----------



## daveman

JoeB131 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But if you take a silly belief that is disprovable like People were made out of mud (ignore that evidence of evolution)...
> 
> 
> 
> Point of order:  Evolution makes no attempt to explain the origin of life.  It attempts only to explain the differentiation of species.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fair enough.  The theory of how life began is Abiogenesis, and there is no firm science on that.
> 
> But even if you accept that God was the one who stirred life in the Primordial Soup 4 billion years ago, that is not what the bible says.  It says God made all life in its current form 6000 years ago over a six day period.
> 
> Which is a myth.  I have no problem if you want to call it a metaphor, if that makes you feel better, but it isn't factually true.
> 
> We know that man acheived his current form through a process of natural selection and adaptive radiation.
Click to expand...

The fossil record is far from complete.  I wouldn't call it case closed just yet.


----------



## daveman

Dr Grump said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which is a myth.  I have no problem if you want to call it a metaphor, if that makes you feel better, but it isn't factually true.
> 
> We know that man acheived his current form through a process of natural selection and adaptive radiation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do have a problem with them using it as a metaphor. It's a cop out on their part. Hundreds of years ago when science was a back water of theories and people were mocked, imprisoned and executed if they questioned the word of god(s), they easily believed that some ominpresent being could create a world in six days. That is what they believed. It is only in the 20th century when science has put paid to some of religions' more asinine/unbelievable parables/beliefs that they have decided that maybe the six day analogy was metaphorical. To which I say bullshit. Why say "oh, one day in God years is acutally a thousand in human years". Bull puckie. Why not say a thousand instead of six? After all the bible is written for humans? Why talk in god years? They changed the goal posts after they realised how ridiculous they sounded...
Click to expand...

How many people have you talked into abandoning their faith?

Judging from your bitterness, I'd say none.


----------



## Unkotare

daveman said:


> How many people have you talked into abandoning their faith?
> 
> Judging from your bitterness, I'd say none.




Not. Even. One.

That's why he's so torn up inside.


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a big believer in performance-based pay for professional athletes.  They aren't owed a living, never mind a luxurious lifestyle.  Let them earn it with their play, not their potential.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a big believer in performance-based pay for everyone.  They aren't owed a living, never mind a luxurious lifestyle.  Let them earn it with their work, not their potential.
Click to expand...


Otay, retiredman.  



> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> And rich people should thank Jesus. A lot of them aren't deserving.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how you feel you have the authority to decide that.
Click to expand...


My opinion?  I do.


----------



## KSigMason

Who cares what this douche thinks or says.  If we just ignore his show, it will eventually off air.  Just look at the liberal's Air America....FAILURE.


----------



## Ravi

daveman said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Point of order:  Evolution makes no attempt to explain the origin of life.  It attempts only to explain the differentiation of species.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to read on the subject..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have.  Apparently, you haven't.
> *
> Or would you like to explain how inanimate matter can "evolve"? *
Click to expand...

You've figured out how to post so there might be something to it.


----------



## JoeB131

daveman said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Point of order:  Evolution makes no attempt to explain the origin of life.  It attempts only to explain the differentiation of species.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to read on the subject..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have.  Apparently, you haven't.
> 
> Or would you like to explain how inanimate matter can "evolve"?
Click to expand...


A couple of scientists named Miller and Urey did an expirament in the 1950's that showed that organic proteins could form naturally.  

But I'll be fair, we don't know, exactly.  

It's a big demotion for God, though, becoming the "God of the Gaps", where the few things we still aren't sure of "must be God", instead of giving him credit for everything.  

Now, I kind of understand why religion presists, even the silly ones (like Mormonism).  Because deep down, we are all afraid of death.  And because of our strange little evolutionary adaption of sentience, our natural survival instinct has morphed into this need to believe we continue after we die.


----------



## Synthaholic

KSigMason said:


> Who cares what this douche thinks or says.*  If we just ignore his show, it will eventually off air.*  Just look at the liberal's Air America....FAILURE.






How's that working out for you, wingnut?


----------



## JoeB131

Synthaholic said:


> KSigMason said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares what this douche thinks or says.*  If we just ignore his show, it will eventually off air.*  Just look at the liberal's Air America....FAILURE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's that working out for you, wingnut?
Click to expand...


Well, funny you should mention that. 

He was taken off ABC because sponsors didn't want any part of his America hating crap.  

but HBO, which has no sponsors, is happy to let him take up space, where no one really watches his show, and it's only when he says something outrageous that he gets any attention. 

Like a five year old that learns a bad word and sees if he'll get slapped.  

Speaking as an atheist, Maher makes the rest of us look bad.  Tebow is happy in his faith, he's at the top of his profession, and he's enjoying his life.   

The same can not be said of Maher.


----------



## daveman

JoeB131 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to read on the subject..
> 
> 
> 
> I have.  Apparently, you haven't.
> 
> Or would you like to explain how inanimate matter can "evolve"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A couple of scientists named Miller and Urey did an expirament in the 1950's that showed that organic proteins could form naturally.
> 
> But I'll be fair, we don't know, exactly.
> 
> It's a big demotion for God, though, becoming the "God of the Gaps", where the few things we still aren't sure of "must be God", instead of giving him credit for everything.
> 
> Now, I kind of understand why religion presists, even the silly ones (like Mormonism).  Because deep down, we are all afraid of death.  And because of our strange little evolutionary adaption of sentience, our natural survival instinct has morphed into this need to believe we continue after we die.
Click to expand...

Again:  There is no object, happening, or natural law in the entire universe you can point to and say, "This is proof God doesn't exist."

And that's just the way it is.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a big believer in performance-based pay for professional athletes.  They aren't owed a living, never mind a luxurious lifestyle.  Let them earn it with their play, not their potential.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a big believer in performance-based pay for everyone.  They aren't owed a living, never mind a luxurious lifestyle.  Let them earn it with their work, not their potential.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Otay, retiredman.
Click to expand...

I earned my pension with 20 years of uniformed service.

You wouldn't, or couldn't, do that, so you make fun of it.  It just makes you look like a douche.  But apparently you don't mind looking like a douche, do you?


Synthaholic said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> And rich people should thank Jesus. A lot of them aren't deserving.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how you feel you have the authority to decide that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My opinion?  I do.
Click to expand...



How's that working out for you, wingnut?  Maybe you should threaten to hold your breath until you turn blue.  That'll make those evil nasty rich people do what you want!


----------



## daveman

Ravi said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to read on the subject..
> 
> 
> 
> I have.  Apparently, you haven't.
> *
> Or would you like to explain how inanimate matter can "evolve"? *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You've figured out how to post so there might be something to it.
Click to expand...

Thank you for that profound bit of idiocy.


----------



## Synthaholic

JoeB131 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KSigMason said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares what this douche thinks or says.*  If we just ignore his show, it will eventually off air.*  Just look at the liberal's Air America....FAILURE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's that working out for you, wingnut?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, funny you should mention that.
> 
> He was taken off ABC because sponsors didn't want any part of his America hating crap.
> 
> but HBO, which has no sponsors, is happy to let him take up space, where no one really watches his show, and it's only when he says something outrageous that he gets any attention.
> 
> Like a five year old that learns a bad word and sees if he'll get slapped.
> 
> Speaking as an atheist, Maher makes the rest of us look bad.  Tebow is happy in his faith, he's at the top of his profession, and he's enjoying his life.
> 
> The same can not be said of Maher.
Click to expand...



This post is full of FAIL.

Two sponsors got nervous, making ABC nervous.  Their loss.

HBO has millions of sponsors: the people who shell out $15 per month.  And we're very happy with Bill Maher.  We also usually get at least one standup special a year, also.  More Bill!

Bill Maher is at the top of the comedy profession, along with a few others like Louis CK.  He is paid millions per year by HBO, he sells out his appearances, and plays in places like Raleigh, NC because he knows there are plenty of Liberals everywhere.  His latest book is currently #19 on the NY Times Bestseller List.

And I think Bill Maher is definitely enjoying his life.


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a big believer in performance-based pay for everyone.  They aren't owed a living, never mind a luxurious lifestyle.  Let them earn it with their work, not their potential.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Otay, retiredman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I earned my pension with 20 years of uniformed service.
Click to expand...



You're doing it again.


----------



## JoeB131

Synthaholic said:


> This post is full of FAIL.
> 
> Two sponsors got nervous, making ABC nervous.  Their loss.
> 
> HBO has millions of sponsors: the people who shell out $15 per month.  And we're very happy with Bill Maher.  We also usually get at least one standup special a year, also.  More Bill!
> 
> Bill Maher is at the top of the comedy profession, along with a few others like Louis CK.  He is paid millions per year by HBO, he sells out his appearances, and plays in places like Raleigh, NC because he knows there are plenty of Liberals everywhere.  His latest book is currently #19 on the NY Times Bestseller List.
> 
> And I think Bill Maher is definitely enjoying his life.
> ]



Bill doesn't sound like a happy guy to me. 

ABC Cancelled him after he called the 9/11 terrorists "brave".  

I'm an atheist, and I think he makes atheists sound like assholes.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Otay, retiredman.
> 
> 
> 
> I earned my pension with 20 years of uniformed service.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're doing it again.
Click to expand...

You brought it up, whiner.  If you don't want to be reminded of your unwillingness or inability to put on the uniform, don't mention my service.


----------



## Synthaholic

JoeB131 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> This post is full of FAIL.
> 
> Two sponsors got nervous, making ABC nervous.  Their loss.
> 
> HBO has millions of sponsors: the people who shell out $15 per month.  And we're very happy with Bill Maher.  We also usually get at least one standup special a year, also.  More Bill!
> 
> Bill Maher is at the top of the comedy profession, along with a few others like Louis CK.  He is paid millions per year by HBO, he sells out his appearances, and plays in places like Raleigh, NC because he knows there are plenty of Liberals everywhere.  His latest book is currently #19 on the NY Times Bestseller List.
> 
> And I think Bill Maher is definitely enjoying his life.
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill doesn't sound like a happy guy to me.
> 
> *ABC Cancelled him after he called the 9/11 terrorists "brave".  *
> 
> I'm an atheist, and I think he makes atheists sound like assholes.
Click to expand...


Get back to me when you can get your basic facts straight.


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I earned my pension with 20 years of uniformed service.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're doing it again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought it up, whiner.  If you don't want to be reminded of your unwillingness or inability to put on the uniform, don't mention my service.
Click to expand...



No, you brought it up - I didn't mention your contractual obligation at all.  That's why I said you are doing it again.

Who taught you to lie so much?


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're doing it again.
> 
> 
> 
> You brought it up, whiner.  If you don't want to be reminded of your unwillingness or inability to put on the uniform, don't mention my service.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, you brought it up - I didn't mention your contractual obligation at all.  That's why I said you are doing it again.
> 
> Who taught you to lie so much?
Click to expand...

"Otay, retiredman."

Gee, Synthia.  Looks like you're lying.


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> You brought it up, whiner.  If you don't want to be reminded of your unwillingness or inability to put on the uniform, don't mention my service.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you brought it up - I didn't mention your contractual obligation at all.  That's why I said you are doing it again.
> 
> Who taught you to lie so much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Otay, retiredman."
> 
> Gee, Synthia.  Looks like you're lying.
Click to expand...

Yeah - it means you're retired.  Big whoop.  Who brought up *what* you are retired from?  You!

You can't help doing it again.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> This post is full of FAIL.
> 
> Two sponsors got nervous, making ABC nervous.  Their loss.
> 
> HBO has millions of sponsors: the people who shell out $15 per month.  And we're very happy with Bill Maher.  We also usually get at least one standup special a year, also.  More Bill!
> 
> Bill Maher is at the top of the comedy profession, along with a few others like Louis CK.  He is paid millions per year by HBO, he sells out his appearances, and plays in places like Raleigh, NC because he knows there are plenty of Liberals everywhere.  His latest book is currently #19 on the NY Times Bestseller List.
> 
> And I think Bill Maher is definitely enjoying his life.
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill doesn't sound like a happy guy to me.
> 
> *ABC Cancelled him after he called the 9/11 terrorists "brave".  *
> 
> I'm an atheist, and I think he makes atheists sound like assholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Get back to me when you can get your basic facts straight.
Click to expand...

Here are some facts:
ABC decided against renewing Maher's contract for Politically Incorrect in 2002, after he made a controversial on-air remark shortly after the September 11 attacks.[15] He agreed with his guest, conservative pundit Dinesh D'Souza, that the 9/11 terrorists did not act in a cowardly manner (in rebuttal to President Bush's statement calling 9/11 hijackers cowards). Maher said, "We have been the cowards. Lobbing cruise missiles from two thousand miles away. That's cowardly. Staying in the airplane when it hits the building. Say what you want about it. Not cowardly. You're right." Maher later clarified that his comment was not anti-military in any way whatsoever, referencing his well-documented longstanding support for the American military.[16][17][18]

In the context of the attacks, some corporate advertisers found the comment too insensitive and controversial. Several companies, including FedEx and Sears Roebuck, pulled their advertisements from the show, costing the show more than it returned.​Maher's a 'tard.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you brought it up - I didn't mention your contractual obligation at all.  That's why I said you are doing it again.
> 
> Who taught you to lie so much?
> 
> 
> 
> "Otay, retiredman."
> 
> Gee, Synthia.  Looks like you're lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah - it means you're retired.  Big whoop.  Who brought up *what* you are retired from?  You!
> 
> You can't help doing it again.
Click to expand...

My goodness, you're such a liar.  

Look, I know you hate being reminded that I did what you couldn't or wouldn't do.  I expect your childish and mindless lashing out because of it.  

But damn, boy, don't keep lying about it.


----------



## NYcarbineer

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a big believer in performance-based pay for everyone.  They aren't owed a living, never mind a luxurious lifestyle.  Let them earn it with their work, not their potential.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Otay, retiredman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I earned my pension with 20 years of uniformed service.
Click to expand...


So do police, firefighters, and mailmen, unless of course conservatives had their way.


----------



## daveman

NYcarbineer said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Otay, retiredman.
> 
> 
> 
> I earned my pension with 20 years of uniformed service.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So do police, firefighters, and mailmen, unless of course conservatives had their way.
Click to expand...

Really?  Who's calling for them to have their pensions taken away?


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bill doesn't sound like a happy guy to me.
> 
> *ABC Cancelled him after he called the 9/11 terrorists "brave".  *
> 
> I'm an atheist, and I think he makes atheists sound like assholes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get back to me when you can get your basic facts straight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here are some facts:
> ABC decided against renewing Maher's contract for Politically Incorrect in 2002, after he made a controversial on-air remark shortly after the September 11 attacks.[15] He agreed with his guest, conservative pundit Dinesh D'Souza, that the 9/11 terrorists did not act in a cowardly manner (in rebuttal to President Bush's statement calling 9/11 hijackers cowards). Maher said, "We have been the cowards. Lobbing cruise missiles from two thousand miles away. That's cowardly. Staying in the airplane when it hits the building. Say what you want about it. Not cowardly. You're right." Maher later clarified that his comment was not anti-military in any way whatsoever, referencing his well-documented longstanding support for the American military.[16][17][18]
> 
> In the context of the attacks, some corporate advertisers found the comment too insensitive and controversial. Several companies, including FedEx and Sears Roebuck, pulled their advertisements from the show, costing the show more than it returned.​Maher's a 'tard.
Click to expand...

Doesn't refute what I said or what you bolded.

Care to try again, cupcake?


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Otay, retiredman."
> 
> Gee, Synthia.  Looks like you're lying.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah - it means you're retired.  Big whoop.  Who brought up *what* you are retired from?  You!
> 
> You can't help doing it again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My goodness, you're such a liar.
> 
> Look, I know you hate being reminded that I did what you couldn't or wouldn't do.  I expect your childish and mindless lashing out because of it.
> 
> But damn, boy, don't keep lying about it.
Click to expand...

How does '"retiredman" bring up *what* you did in your former employment?

I've already asked you once.  If you are going to act like a little bitch and not answer, that's fine.  Just say so.  

I said "retiredman" because now that you are retired, it's very easy for you to say that all work should be performance-based.

Get it, meathead?  Or do you need to play the victim some more?


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I earned my pension with 20 years of uniformed service.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So do police, firefighters, and mailmen, unless of course conservatives had their way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?  Who's calling for them to have their pensions taken away?
Click to expand...



Uh-oh.  I think we're about to have another....




daveman said:


> If it were a rightwing talking point, I would have heard it.  Right?
> 
> But I haven't.




....moment.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get back to me when you can get your basic facts straight.
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some facts:
> ABC decided against renewing Maher's contract for Politically Incorrect in 2002, after he made a controversial on-air remark shortly after the September 11 attacks.[15] He agreed with his guest, conservative pundit Dinesh D'Souza, that the 9/11 terrorists did not act in a cowardly manner (in rebuttal to President Bush's statement calling 9/11 hijackers cowards). Maher said, "We have been the cowards. Lobbing cruise missiles from two thousand miles away. That's cowardly. Staying in the airplane when it hits the building. Say what you want about it. Not cowardly. You're right." Maher later clarified that his comment was not anti-military in any way whatsoever, referencing his well-documented longstanding support for the American military.[16][17][18]
> 
> In the context of the attacks, some corporate advertisers found the comment too insensitive and controversial. Several companies, including FedEx and Sears Roebuck, pulled their advertisements from the show, costing the show more than it returned.​Maher's a 'tard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't refute what I said or what you bolded.
> 
> Care to try again, cupcake?
Click to expand...

What are you, blind?

"ABC decided against renewing Maher's contract for Politically Incorrect in 2002, after he made a controversial on-air remark shortly after the September 11 attacks."

He was fired, but not in a manner where he could sue for breach of contract.  

Besides, he was wrong.  The hijackers were cowards.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah - it means you're retired.  Big whoop.  Who brought up *what* you are retired from?  You!
> 
> You can't help doing it again.
> 
> 
> 
> My goodness, you're such a liar.
> 
> Look, I know you hate being reminded that I did what you couldn't or wouldn't do.  I expect your childish and mindless lashing out because of it.
> 
> But damn, boy, don't keep lying about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How does '"retiredman" bring up *what* you did in your former employment?
> 
> I've already asked you once.  If you are going to act like a little bitch and not answer, that's fine.  Just say so.
> 
> I said "retiredman" because now that you are retired, it's very easy for you to say that all work should be performance-based.
> 
> Get it, meathead?  Or do you need to play the victim some more?
Click to expand...

How very dishonest you are.

Note:  That's a polite way of calling you a fuckin' liar.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> So do police, firefighters, and mailmen, unless of course conservatives had their way.
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Who's calling for them to have their pensions taken away?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Uh-oh.  I think we're about to have another....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it were a rightwing talking point, I would have heard it.  Right?
> 
> But I haven't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ....moment.
Click to expand...

Carby hasn't produced any names.  You got any, or is it just "one of those things everybody knows"?

For the record:  Anyone who serves a sufficient period of time in uniform to meet the contractual requirements for retirement has earned their pension.

So it looks like you can't point to me as someone who wants to take pensions away from  police, firefighters, and mailmen.


----------



## NYcarbineer

daveman said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I earned my pension with 20 years of uniformed service.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So do police, firefighters, and mailmen, unless of course conservatives had their way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?  Who's calling for them to have their pensions taken away?
Click to expand...


Whoever wants to take away their collective bargaining rights.


----------



## daveman

NYcarbineer said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> So do police, firefighters, and mailmen, unless of course conservatives had their way.
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Who's calling for them to have their pensions taken away?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whoever wants to take away their collective bargaining rights.
Click to expand...

Weird.  I could have sworn that non-union people draw pensions, too.

Care to re-think your statement?  Of course, that implies you thought about it the first time, and the evidence suggests otherwise.


----------



## ClosedCaption

kyzr said:


> Maher crossed the line again by trashing Tebow and Christian beliefs
> 
> The coxucker should have said it about Mohammed instead.
> 
> Anyway, lets see if anyone supports Maher's degenerate trash talk.
> 
> Bill Maher on Tim Tebow: Effed by Jesus! - The Hollywood Gossip



How did he "cross a line"?


----------



## Political Junky

<< Matthew 6:6 >>

New International Version (©1984)
But when you pray, go into your room, close the door and pray to your Father, who is unseen. Then your Father, who sees what is done in secret, will reward you.


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some facts:ABC decided against renewing Maher's contract for Politically Incorrect in 2002, after he made a controversial on-air remark shortly after the September 11 attacks.[15] He agreed with his guest, conservative pundit Dinesh D'Souza, that the 9/11 terrorists did not act in a cowardly manner (in rebuttal to President Bush's statement calling 9/11 hijackers cowards). Maher said, "We have been the cowards. Lobbing cruise missiles from two thousand miles away. That's cowardly. Staying in the airplane when it hits the building. Say what you want about it. Not cowardly. You're right." Maher later clarified that his comment was not anti-military in any way whatsoever, referencing his well-documented longstanding support for the American military.[16][17][18]
> 
> In the context of the attacks, some corporate advertisers found the comment too insensitive and controversial. Several companies, including FedEx and Sears Roebuck, pulled their advertisements from the show, costing the show more than it returned.​Maher's a 'tard.
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't refute what I said or what you bolded.
> 
> Care to try again, cupcake?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *What are you, blind?
> 
> "ABC decided against renewing Maher's contract for Politically Incorrect in 2002, after he made a controversial on-air remark shortly after the September 11 attacks."*
> 
> He was fired, but not in a manner where he could sue for breach of contract.
> 
> Besides, he was wrong.  The hijackers were cowards.
Click to expand...



Again, moron - it doesn't refute what I said about the bolded I responded to.

Perhaps you should go back and read it again.  That would be a good start.


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> My goodness, you're such a liar.
> 
> Look, I know you hate being reminded that I did what you couldn't or wouldn't do.  I expect your childish and mindless lashing out because of it.
> 
> But damn, boy, don't keep lying about it.
> 
> 
> 
> How does '"retiredman" bring up *what* you did in your former employment?
> 
> I've already asked you once.  If you are going to act like a little bitch and not answer, that's fine.  Just say so.
> 
> I said "retiredman" because now that you are retired, it's very easy for you to say that all work should be performance-based.
> 
> Get it, meathead?  Or do you need to play the victim some more?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How very dishonest you are.
> 
> Note:  That's a polite way of calling you a fuckin' liar.
Click to expand...

Not dishonest.  Not a lie.  I only brought up that you were retired.  You, of course, jumped at the chance to once again highlight your contractual obligation.

You were doing it again.  I pointed it out.


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Who's calling for them to have their pensions taken away?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh-oh.  I think we're about to have another....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it were a rightwing talking point, I would have heard it.  Right?
> 
> But I haven't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ....moment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Carby hasn't produced any names.  You got any, or is it just "one of those things everybody knows"?
> 
> For the record:  Anyone who serves a sufficient period of time in uniform to meet the contractual requirements for retirement has earned their pension.
> 
> So it looks like you can't point to me as someone who wants to take pensions away from  police, firefighters, and mailmen.
Click to expand...

What about teachers?  What's so special about a uniform?


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't refute what I said or what you bolded.
> 
> Care to try again, cupcake?
> 
> 
> 
> *What are you, blind?
> 
> "ABC decided against renewing Maher's contract for Politically Incorrect in 2002, after he made a controversial on-air remark shortly after the September 11 attacks."*
> 
> He was fired, but not in a manner where he could sue for breach of contract.
> 
> Besides, he was wrong.  The hijackers were cowards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Again, moron - it doesn't refute what I said about the bolded I responded to.
> 
> Perhaps you should go back and read it again.  That would be a good start.
Click to expand...

Maher stepped on his crank with golf spikes and lost his gig for it.

End of story.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does '"retiredman" bring up *what* you did in your former employment?
> 
> I've already asked you once.  If you are going to act like a little bitch and not answer, that's fine.  Just say so.
> 
> I said "retiredman" because now that you are retired, it's very easy for you to say that all work should be performance-based.
> 
> Get it, meathead?  Or do you need to play the victim some more?
> 
> 
> 
> How very dishonest you are.
> 
> Note:  That's a polite way of calling you a fuckin' liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not dishonest.  Not a lie.  I only brought up that you were retired.  You, of course, jumped at the chance to once again highlight your contractual obligation.
> 
> You were doing it again.  I pointed it out.
Click to expand...

More lies.  Pathological.


----------



## Synthaholic

Political Junky said:


> << Matthew 6:6 >>
> 
> New International Version (©1984)
> But when you pray, go into your room, close the door and pray to your Father, who is unseen. Then your Father, who sees what is done in secret, will reward you.


Oh, that's so 1984.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh-oh.  I think we're about to have another....
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> ....moment.
> 
> 
> 
> Carby hasn't produced any names.  You got any, or is it just "one of those things everybody knows"?
> 
> For the record:  Anyone who serves a sufficient period of time in uniform to meet the contractual requirements for retirement has earned their pension.
> 
> So it looks like you can't point to me as someone who wants to take pensions away from  police, firefighters, and mailmen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about teachers?  What's so special about a uniform?
Click to expand...

Ask Carby.  He didn't mention them.

Looks like Carby hates teachers, huh?  


Meanwhile:

Carby hasn't produced any names.  You got any, or is it just "one of those things everybody knows"?


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> How very dishonest you are.
> 
> Note:  That's a polite way of calling you a fuckin' liar.
> 
> 
> 
> Not dishonest.  Not a lie.  I only brought up that you were retired.  You, of course, jumped at the chance to once again highlight your contractual obligation.
> 
> You were doing it again.  I pointed it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More lies.  Pathological.
Click to expand...

If they were lies, you would be able to point out the lies.

You can't.  You're just flailing and failing.  

Of course, this won't be the last of it.  You have a deep-seated need to continually bring up your former employment.  You must be lacking something in your personal life.


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Carby hasn't produced any names.  You got any, or is it just "one of those things everybody knows"?
> 
> For the record:  Anyone who serves a sufficient period of time in uniform to meet the contractual requirements for retirement has earned their pension.
> 
> So it looks like you can't point to me as someone who wants to take pensions away from  police, firefighters, and mailmen.
> 
> 
> 
> What about teachers?  What's so special about a uniform?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask Carby.  He didn't mention them.
> 
> Looks like Carby hates teachers, huh?
> 
> 
> Meanwhile:
> 
> Carby hasn't produced any names.  You got any, or is it just "one of those things everybody knows"?
Click to expand...

Supreme Court reinstates collective bargaining law - JSOnline


----------

